# WoW-Unwort des Jahres



## Littletall (23. Dezember 2009)

Grüße,

keine Ahnung, ob es das hier gibt, aber im Offiziellen Forum wurde immer das WoW-Unwort des Jahres gekürt. Mir gefällt diese Tradition und ich hab ne Menge Unwörter in WoW oder auch hier im Forum in letzter Zeit gehabt habe.

Mein Vorschlag ist ganz klar

"Penismeter"

als Alternativname für das Addon Recount.


----------



## Totebone (23. Dezember 2009)

Meine Absoluten "Unwörter" sind

Equipcheck
Classrun


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Meine Favoriten wären:

DPS
EQUIPCHECK
GS o. GEARSCORE


----------



## Natar (23. Dezember 2009)

"locked"

zumindest auf unserem server


----------



## koolt (23. Dezember 2009)

Unwort #1: Gearscore!
Und das WoW-Wort des Jahres: Cataclysm


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (23. Dezember 2009)

simpel, einfach, und unangefochten klar favorit # 1 :


GEARSCORE


----------



## xxhajoxx (23. Dezember 2009)

ist leider kein einzelnes Wort aber was mich immer traurig gestimmt hat war

"suche dds für hc inis 3k DPS+"

Unwort ganz klar
Penismeter 
Equipcheck
DPS


----------



## Deathmulderr (23. Dezember 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> ist leider kein einzelnes Wort aber was mich immer traurig gestimmt hat war
> 
> "suche dds für hc inis 3k DPS+"
> 
> ...




Unwort des Jahres ist ganz klar:

CASUAL


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Deathmulderr schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres ist ganz klar:
> 
> CASUAL



Nicht wirklich. Das Wort gibts schon ewig.


----------



## Yosef (23. Dezember 2009)

nerf

activision


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Abgesehn von Gearscore gabs das doch alles letztes Jahr schon, insofern müssts dann wohl Gearscore sein.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Ach ne... ich muß das wirkliche Unwort noch ergänzen...

Cleave


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Abgesehn von Gearscore gabs das doch alles letztes Jahr schon, insofern müssts dann wohl Gearscore sein.




unwort des jahres hatt doch nix mit zu tun, obs das wort letztes , vorletztes oder siet 1000 jahren gibt... ansonsten müsste ja jedes jahr ein neues wort ( UNwort UND wort des jahres erfunden werden)  - oder irre ich da?


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Dezember 2009)

gearscore 
itemlevel


----------



## linkoa (23. Dezember 2009)

kurze frage mal:
was ist gearscore?
also, dass es was mit equipment und dessen bewertung zu tun hat, ist mir klar...
aber was ist das genau?


----------



## Icejumper (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag...

*gogo*

am liebsten


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> unwort des jahres hatt doch nix mit zu tun, obs das wort letztes , vorletztes oder siet 1000 jahren gibt... ansonsten müsste ja jedes jahr ein neues wort ( UNwort UND wort des jahres erfunden werden)  - oder irre ich da?


Das Unwort des Jahres bezieht sich auf eine entsprechende Aktualität. Da aber Wörter wie "Penismeter" und "DPS" bereits seit mehreren Jahren akut sind, sollten sie nicht als "Unwort des Jahres" aufgeführt werden, da sie in diesem Jahr nicht prägend waren. Im Gegensatz dazu ist "Gearscore" erst in diesem Jahr akut geworden und daher auch als Unwort sinnvoll.


----------



## Vizard (23. Dezember 2009)

Casual
RealLife
GearScore
Recount

und am schlimmsten sind die DDs die immer GoGo rumschreien in ner inze das ist das absolute unwort.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Grobii (23. Dezember 2009)

DPS !!! OOOhhhhjaaaa


----------



## Destilatus (23. Dezember 2009)

GEARSCORE


----------



## failrage (23. Dezember 2009)

"OverNineThousaaaaaaaaaaaaand"


----------



## Natar (23. Dezember 2009)

linkoa schrieb:


> kurze frage mal:
> was ist gearscore?
> also, dass es was mit equipment und dessen bewertung zu tun hat, ist mir klar...
> aber was ist das genau?



jedes teil hat einen itemstufe, und die addition davon = gearscore



> Das Unwort des Jahres bezieht sich auf eine entsprechende Aktualität. Da aber Wörter wie "Penismeter" und "DPS" bereits seit mehreren Jahren akut sind, sollten sie nicht als "Unwort des Jahres" aufgeführt werden, da sie in diesem Jahr nicht prägend waren. Im Gegensatz dazu ist "Gearscore" erst in diesem Jahr akut geworden und daher auch als Unwort sinnvoll.


mehrere jahre würde ich nicht sagen
die frage ist mit der derzeitigen aktuallität, da könnte man aber auch AVC oder locked nehmen, welche erst seit diesem addon massentauglich wurden


----------



## _Flare_ (23. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> simpel, einfach, und unangefochten klar favorit # 1 :
> 
> 
> GEARSCORE



Kann mich dem nur anschließen ... dein Avatar macht auch noch das richtige Gesicht dazu ... xDDD


----------



## Away (23. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> unwort des jahres hatt doch nix mit zu tun, obs das wort letztes , vorletztes oder siet 1000 jahren gibt... ansonsten müsste ja jedes jahr ein neues wort ( UNwort UND wort des jahres erfunden werden)  - oder irre ich da?




Doch, das Unwort des Jahres (allein deswegen schon) wird jedes Jahr aufs Neue gewählt und bezieht sich auf das aktuelle Jahr.


----------



## failrage (23. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> GEARSCORE



sowas von signed


----------



## Senzuality (23. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> GEARSCORE


----------



## boonfish (23. Dezember 2009)

locked


----------



## Thoraros (23. Dezember 2009)

Kurz und knapp: DPS


----------



## Pereace2010 (23. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore und locked


----------



## axrabass (23. Dezember 2009)

itemlevel
gearcheck
dps


----------



## Shadria (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein Unwort des Jahres:* E+E*

Seit etlichen Wochen auf unserem Server einer der "beliebtesten" Ausdrücke.

Beispiel (meist im Handelschannel zu lesen):
Suche [Klasse] für [Ini], mind. 4k DPS, pls nur mit E+E

Anmerkung: E+E (für diejenigen die das nicht kennen sollten) steht für "Equip + Erfahrung"


----------



## emanzip (23. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> "locked"
> 
> zumindest auf unserem server



sign


----------



## Kuman (23. Dezember 2009)

jetzt stehen im thread doch schon mehrere zur auswahl und viele mehrfachnennungen. mach doch einfach ne umfrage zum anklicken. ist einfacher und übersichtlicher


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Unwort des Jahres bezieht sich auf eine entsprechende Aktualität. Da aber Wörter wie "Penismeter" und "DPS" bereits seit mehreren Jahren akut sind, sollten sie nicht als "Unwort des Jahres" aufgeführt werden, da sie in diesem Jahr nicht prägend waren. Im Gegensatz dazu ist "Gearscore" erst in diesem Jahr akut geworden und daher auch als Unwort sinnvoll.



bzgl. gearscore, würde ich sogar sagen, aktuzell erst in den letzten monaten bzw. wochen, dafür genug "intensivscore" fürs ganze jahr...
es gibt bei uns froswolf kaum LFM raid ohne gearscore min overtwelvethousendrölfundzwickig"


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (23. Dezember 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Mein Unwort des Jahres:* E+E*
> 
> Seit etlichen Wochen auf unserem Server einer der "beliebtesten" Ausdrücke.
> 
> ...




hätte als b00000000000n geadcht E+E = Equip und Etschiiiifment


----------



## chorg (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Das Wort gibts schon ewig.



Wohl kaum, ausser vielleicht für Hosen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und bedeudet, zufällig oder auch gelegentlich. Wobei ich gelegentlich schon grenzwertig finde und zufällig geht ja nu gar nicht.
Huuch, da bin ich doch zuuuuufällig in der Seelenschmiede gelandet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist halt wie im Rl oder bei unseren Politkern, die wenigsten wissen oder überlegen was sie für nen Müll reden.


----------



## schmendi (23. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore >.<


----------



## Croey (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin, 



ich schlage "Gearcheck"   und  "Itemlevel" vor.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Dezember 2009)

gearscore


----------



## Annovella (23. Dezember 2009)

Auf die silberne Hand definitiv:
E+E


----------



## R92CP (23. Dezember 2009)

Equipcheck + locked


----------



## hyrakx (23. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> gearscore
> itemlevel



/100%


----------



## buddabrot (23. Dezember 2009)

Guden!
Meine Unwörter sind definitv Gearscrore und Equipcheck+Achievement (muss man zusammen lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hauta rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (23. Dezember 2009)

/sign

Equip-/Gearcheck
Gearscore
locked

Zusätzliche wären noch:

DDler (Zur Erklärung DamageDealer'ler?)
HdR


----------



## Undeadlord16 (23. Dezember 2009)

Also Gearscore habe ich auf Mannoroth Allianzseite nur vereinzelt gelesen aber nervig war definitiv das dauerhafte:

EQ-Check Dala-Mitte-Gespamme.

Daher vote for: EQ-Check Dala-Mitte


----------



## WeRkO (23. Dezember 2009)

Unwort des Jahres?

->>> Activision <<<-


----------



## MarkusM (23. Dezember 2009)

Also meine unwörter dieses Jahres sind definitiv:

- Gearscore
- "top" (meiner meinung nach das nutzloseste wort und meist genutzte wort)
- Equip

und der beste Satz den ich dieses Jahr gehört hab auf Gilneas:

"Suche Leute zum Questen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, bitte nur mit entsprechendem Equip und Erfahrung"

Frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (23. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn de genug Antworten hast einfach daraus eine Umfrage machen und den gewinner Posten^^^

mein Absolutes WoW-Unwort ist :


Nerv (Klassen nerv)

Ghostgrawler^^


Gearcheck

Penismeter^^


----------



## Powerflower (23. Dezember 2009)

hmm zwei wörter neben einigen genannten

kein
rl

JA zusammengeschrieben


----------



## Liberiana (23. Dezember 2009)

An alle die schreiben:
GearCheck,
Recount etc:

Auch wenn es in Naxxramas vielleicht unnötig erscheint, der EquipCheck hat schon seinen Sinn.
Schonmal versucht einen PdOK-Raid oder ICC-Raid ohne EquipCheck aufzubauen?
Wenn ja, hast du dich nicht gewundert, warum man sich am 1. (2.) Boss zu Tode wiped?
Wir haben gestern in ICC noch ein Paar Leute gesucht, weil Gildenintern nicht ganz geklappt hat,
wir haben einen Schurken eingeladen, der meinte, das Equip zu haben, sich dann in der Instanz als
nicht ganz so gut erwiesen hat. Als Schurke Stärke zu sockeln, oder Ausdauer ist schon ein 
hartes Stück, vorallem, wenn dieser ICC mitwill.

Nun Denn, auch Recount hat seinen Sinn...
Es ist nämlich gut, das Mittel zu Gutem Schaden zu haben, allerdings fehlt bei manchen so ein bißchen die Anwendung...
1) Es gibt genug Leute mit gutem Gear, die aber keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, bzw. wie man Schaden mit ihr macht.
2) Es kann zwar sein, dass ein DD mit 6k dps nicht so gut wie einer mit 5k dps ist, weil dieser mehr "Movement" besitzt,
trotzdem kann man schon ein bißchen sehen, ob man einen Spieler Einladen kann, ohne ihn in der Instanz wieder kicken zu müssen.

BTT
Ein richtiges Unwort des Jahres habe ich nicht, auch wenn mich manchmal viele kleine
Dinge stören, die aber im nachhinein nicht Erwähnenswert sind.


----------



## Grabsch (23. Dezember 2009)

Schinken


----------



## Legas369 (23. Dezember 2009)

Das Thema ist einfach, die Liste könnte theoretisch lang werden...

- Equipment & Erfahrung
  -Equipment für was? Erfahrung im sinnlos sterben weil er´s nicht auf die Reihe bekommt?

- *healer */ *heal(e)n* / *needen* / *needest* du / jmd. _inven_ ;
  - scheiße Leute... deutsche Server... da kann man doch mal Heiler antelle _healer_ sagen... haben beide die gleiche Anzahl Buchstaben  oO  ;
    etwas *needen*.... Deutschunterricht 6, Englischunterricht 6 ...  was ist needen für ein Dreck? Versucht es mal mit "brauchst du dies"  "benötigst
    du das"... aber das ist wohl zu schwer für den Großteil der Leute...;
    Um das Wort einladen zu schreiben, braucht es mindestens 3 Spieler, für jede Silbe einen. Das spart man sich und schreibt _inven_ ... lächerlich;

- Ein weiteres Unwort besteht aus ganz vielen Faktoren und ist i.d.R. als sogenannter "Handelschannel" bekannt. Ich weiß nicht, wie es auf anderen
  Servern aussieht, aber ich für meinen Teil schalte diesen grundsätzlich aus, wenn ich in einer Hauptstadt bin. Das ist eine Ansammlung von bekloppten,
  welche sich gegenseitig immer weiter anstacheln, wer den größeren Haufen Mist hinlegen kann. Dort seh ich meistens, wie dumm manche Menschen
  sind und sie merken es nicht... 

Traurig..... sehr traurig...

Bitte benutzt doch mal ordentliche Wörter für Gegenstände, Zustände, Ereignisse. Was bringt euch denn "Denglisch"? Richtig, nichts.

Das alles sind auch Gründe, wieso ich nie das Chatfenster aktiviert habe, sondern mir lieber die Zahlen im Kampflog anseh und deshalb auch keine "Hallo" oder "Tschüss" von mir zu lesen ist.


----------



## firehawk14 (23. Dezember 2009)

ogog
Wurde zumindest auf Ambossar als Ersatz für gogo genommen, kam durch eine Gilde auf.


----------



## darling - bealgun (23. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore, (hab ich, ist aber wie itemlvl unbrauchbar, wenn man kein skill hat)
Itemlevel, (der schlechte ersatz für skill)
Skill, (gibts im ah)
Incen, (inc kurz für income.. aber incen? nenene ^^)
Pullen, (to pull. ja.. pullen.. gibts nicht)
Cataclysm, (so brauchbar wie WoW2 usw. Interessiert doch jetzt noch nicht)
Nerf vs. Nerv (wts [Duden] 4g)

aber der oberknaller in jedem Chat: HEALTANK .. ja die werden immer gesucht.. hat mal je einer einen gesehen? ^^

lg Darling


----------



## Gnomagia (23. Dezember 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Nun Denn, auch Recount hat seinen Sinn...
> Es ist nämlich gut, das Mittel zu Gutem Schaden zu haben, allerdings fehlt bei manchen so ein bißchen die Anwendung...
> 1) Es gibt genug Leute mit gutem Gear, die aber keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, bzw. wie man Schaden mit ihr macht.
> 2) Es kann zwar sein, dass ein DD mit 6k dps nicht so gut wie einer mit 5k dps ist, weil dieser mehr "Movement" besitzt,
> trotzdem kann man schon ein bißchen sehen, ob man einen Spieler Einladen kann, ohne ihn in der Instanz wieder kicken zu müssen.


Ob man jemanden anhand der DPS bewertet sollte man aber situativ entscheiden.An manchen Encountern machen Leute mit ~3k dps insgesamt mehr Schaden als Gesellen mit ~4k dps...



Also mein Unwort ist definivit,schon weil es falsch geschrieben ist:


Archievment



Ja,gibt wirklich Leute dies so schreiben,wobei ich eh nicht ganz verstehe,warum man nicht lieber Erfolg schreibt.Ist doch viel kürzer...<.<


----------



## crescent (23. Dezember 2009)

gearscore
ogog


----------



## Macaveli (23. Dezember 2009)

DPS


----------



## WarriParanoia (23. Dezember 2009)

wer gearscore oder equipcheck als unwort sieht der weiss nich wie es is in ne rnd grp zu kommen und 3 std lang zu wipen!

mFg
Para


----------



## Klirk (23. Dezember 2009)

SCHWEINEGRIPPE !!! ^^


----------



## †Arni4k5† (23. Dezember 2009)

Absolute Nummer eins bei uns aufm Server:

*Lf 3 DD´s für die 3 neuen HC´s, mindestens 4,5k DPS!!!*

in Raids mit:
DPS und Gearcheck in Sturmwind an der Puppe!!!!!!!
Un Gearscore


----------



## Yalis (23. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar "Gearscore" und "Equiptcheck"

Unwörter für Unarten


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2009)

DPS + Rogue auf nem deutschen Server: We müssen english speaken


----------



## cellesfb (23. Dezember 2009)

Schneesturm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spaß beiseite
Unwörter sind:
Dps
Gear Check


----------



## Komakomi (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten wären:
> 
> DPS
> EQUIPCHECK
> GS o. GEARSCORE


/sign! 

Wenn es noch um sätze geht biete ich noch:
"LF Tank min. 40k HP Unbuffed für Gundrak Hero"
"Wie viel HpS machst du?"<--- eine Frage, die man nciht beantworten kann x.x

Und als ich mit meinem Schamane in Muradon was und der Tank die Gruppe verlassen hat (Mein Klarer Favorit):
"Hey Schami tank doch in Bär weiter!"


----------



## Messerset (23. Dezember 2009)

Inze


----------



## AftermathT (23. Dezember 2009)

GEARSCORE, aber sowas von auf Platz 1


----------



## Littletall (23. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt schein Gearscore am öftesten genannt worden zu sein ^^

Eine Umfrage möchte ich nicht machen, damit jeder spontan ein Wort oder mehrere nennt, die ihm einfallen. Ich finde das interessanter, die Antworten zu lesen und das zu überschlagen.


----------



## Quia (23. Dezember 2009)

AftermathT schrieb:


> GEARSCORE, aber sowas von auf Platz 1



Gearscore ist das Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub, das Wort kam erst mit dem Addon 
"GearScore" *h*ttp://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/nvgearscore.aspx
EQ-Check ist schon etwas veraltet aber auch sehr oft zu sehen/lesen. Was ist allerdings mag.


----------



## Malt (23. Dezember 2009)

Für mich das Unwort Gearscore und das is auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taldeor (23. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore! Eindeutig!


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. Dezember 2009)

DPS 
Causual Player
Equipt Check


----------



## Stonewhip (23. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar:

*DPS*

Der "gear score" kam erst Ende des Jahres dazu.. Daher kann man wohl kaum vom "Unwort des_ JAHRES_" sprechen..




MfG


----------



## Biebre (23. Dezember 2009)

DPS!


----------



## Haas3 (23. Dezember 2009)

Das Größte UNwort was mich in diesem jahr in WoW genervt hat wie noch nie und ich spiele seid 5jahren.. ist das Wort:

*SCHWERTGRIFF*

dieses gespamme im channel "Verkaufe Schwertgriff" sowas von nervig!


----------



## 2boon4you (23. Dezember 2009)

*Daily Weekly* <-- Einfach nur ein dumm..


----------



## Gaueko (23. Dezember 2009)

Bis ungefähr letzter Woche war mein Unwort des Jahres - unabhängig von WoW - "Abwrackprämie".
Die Abwrackpramie wurde allerdings sofort ersetzt als ich das folgende Wortt hörte: (übrigens nicht nur mein Un-Wort sondern auch Un-Ding des Jahres...)

GEARSCORE


----------



## Clemonde (23. Dezember 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> ganz klar:
> 
> *DPS*
> 
> ...



also gearscore kam zwar erst november so richtig auf jedem server ins kommen, aber so ein schlimmes wort hab ich noch nie gehört...

ich hoffe, jmd. programmiert das gleich programm mit erfolgspunkten, das wird dann lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (23. Dezember 2009)

Dps
Full - Epick


----------



## Apuh (23. Dezember 2009)

Das WoW Unwort des Jahres ist und bleibt:
Dudu!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (23. Dezember 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> ist leider kein einzelnes Wort aber was mich immer traurig gestimmt hat war
> 
> "suche dds für hc inis 3k DPS+"
> 
> ...


Penismeter ist bei uns schwanz-o-meter^.^
aber definitiv nr. 1


----------



## revanx (23. Dezember 2009)

hmm die probleme hab ich auf meinem winzig kleinen server nich von gearscore dem schwertgriff verkauf

mein unwort
anub'arak -.-


----------



## Bexor (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein WoW-Unwort des Jahres ist eindeutig "Equipcheck".
Wenn dieses Wort in Verbindung mit dem Wort "Gearscore" benutzt wird, erhält man das kombinierte WoW-Unwort des Jahrhunderts... ^^


----------



## Millwall (23. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> DPS + Rogue auf nem deutschen Server: We müssen english speaken



Wenn es denn *ROGUE *wäre...die meisten schreibens ja *ROUGE* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten würd ich sagen, Lowbob und ähnliche Beleidigungen gehören auch in die engere Wahl.




Schön war auch derjenigewelche, der 2 Tage nach 3.3 die Zitadelle raiden wollte und nur Leute mit Erfahrung, Equip, DPS etc in völlig überzogenem Bereich forderte...


----------



## Harlech (23. Dezember 2009)

Meines geht in eine ganz andere Richtung,
da ich nicht weiß, was die Jungs und Mädels gegen die Creme haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist mein persönliches Unwort :

NIWO

Faseln von NIWO in einem Satz mit 4.5K DPS Roxxor[beliebigePreisung] und
bemächtigen sich eine Sprache, die nicht mit NIWO gleichzusetzen ist.

Aber hey, auch solche muss es geben.


So long,

Harlech


----------



## Liiu (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein Unwort des Jahres:

b-Equip


----------



## Snorry (23. Dezember 2009)

gearscor

equipcheck


----------



## Valthorian1011 (23. Dezember 2009)

Rouge
Daily Weekly (Täglich Wöchentlich?!)


----------



## unrealmarmota (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein Favorit:

"Nur mit Clear-Achiev"

Zweiter Platz geht ganz klar an:

"Locked"

Dicht gefolgt von

"Equipcheck"



Ganz abgesehn davon nervt es mich gewaltig, mit full T7,5 (ja, ich hab mal lange pause gemacht) als Noob bezeichnet zu werden. Ich hatte den Dungeon-Erfolg schon bevor die Kiddis, die mit 232ern rumrennen und Naxx nur dem Namen nach kannten schon clear, bevor die 80 waren *grml*
Das mimimi wollt ich schon lange mal loswerden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (23. Dezember 2009)

"verkaufe Schwertgriff für 30k /w me"


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> "verkaufe Schwertgriff für 30k /w me"



Bei deiner Signatur mußte ich richtig laut lachen. Übelster Grammatik Fail xD


----------



## Apuh (23. Dezember 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> "verkaufe Schwertgriff für 30k /w me"


Bei mir auf Baelgun hat mal jemand im /2 geschrieben:
"Die Gilde XY verkauft den Protodrachen aus Ulduar für 36k Gold und zieht Euch durch Ulduar für die Archievments für nur 9k Gold."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (23. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore, absolut


----------



## Kiefa (23. Dezember 2009)

bei uns :

JACKO LEBT

für alle dies nich wissen damit is michael jackson gemeint


----------



## Hishabye (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei deiner Signatur mußte ich richtig laut lachen. Übelster Grammatik Fail xD




Stell dir mal vor, ist sogar so gewollt oO


----------



## Niachis (23. Dezember 2009)

Wieso mag keiner das Wort "equip-check oder gear-score" bzw, den zusammenhang?


----------



## Damatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin für ClearXp


----------



## Berndl (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein persöhnlichen Charts:

1. Locked
2. Anal [beliebige Fähigkeit einfügen]
3. Clearachievement
4. Porno [DD,Heiler, Tank etc.]

Was mich jedoch am meisten aufregt...

WARUM? Warum verkaufen Leute ihr Saronitdigens für 1,9k wenns für 2,9 genauso weggeht...
IHR JA GENAU IHR zerstört diesen Markt...
verkauft ihr etwas das 600€ wert ist auch für 2€.

In diesem Sinne,
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Hishabye (23. Dezember 2009)

revanx schrieb:


> mein unwort
> anub'arak -.-



Bitte erklären..versteh den nicht


----------



## sirspoof (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten wären:
> 
> DPS
> EQUIPCHECK
> GS o. GEARSCORE



/sign


----------



## jkalius (23. Dezember 2009)

mein unwort des jahres ist zomfg


----------



## Tony B. (23. Dezember 2009)

Unwörter des Jahres : /2 suche für X dd´s mit min Y DPS 

X- Raid einsetzen 
Y- stark zu hoch angesetzte Zahl einsetzen -.-


----------



## sirspoof (23. Dezember 2009)

Berndl schrieb:


> Mein persöhnlichen Charts:
> 
> 1. Locked
> 2. Anal [beliebige Fähigkeit einfügen]
> ...



nice, auch n wirtschaftler unter uns... ^^


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ach ne... ich muß das wirkliche Unwort noch ergänzen...
> 
> Cleave



/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (23. Dezember 2009)

Hardmode


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Copeland schrieb:


> Hardmode



Was daran schlecht?


----------



## Noenon (23. Dezember 2009)

Quel'Delar

Tante Edith schreit: Sry meinte [Ramponierter Schwertgriff]


----------



## Angeelus (23. Dezember 2009)

Epiccheck is klasse, vorallem wenns Nabbs sind die gezogen werden wollen ;-)


----------



## Felix^^ (23. Dezember 2009)

deine mudda ...

wie mir dieses "mudda" aufn sack geht ...


----------



## Nurmengard (23. Dezember 2009)

E+E. obwohls nichmaln Wort is, regts mich trotztdem auf, besonders die Dummen stehn auf diese Modeerscheinung, schreiben se hin udn wissen nichmal was es heißt:

Im Sng: Suchen noch DD für ICC10, dann go
Ich zu ihm: Huhu, bin Schurke und würde gerne mitkommen, Hab schon gecleard mit nem anderen Char, Ausrüstung passt auch.
Er: E+E vorhanden??
Ich: hab ich doch eben geschrieben 
Er: Nö
Ich:-.-

Habs dann gelassen und Klingenschuppe als Weekly gemacht, 

PS: Frohe Weihnachten undn guten Rutsch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (23. Dezember 2009)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Ich mag...
> 
> *gogo*
> 
> am liebsten



Ich lieber...

*ogog / og og *


:-D


----------



## Pusillin (23. Dezember 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Gearscore! Eindeutig!


Auf meinem Server kein einziges Mal gehört, wirklich NIE.


----------



## Xiut (23. Dezember 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server kein einziges Mal gehört, wirklich NIE.



Jo ich auch nicht.


----------



## F-S-N (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie immer Kiddy


----------



## Nurmengard (23. Dezember 2009)

Oder wie oben genannt :

-locked
-nur mit ACV

wie solln da was zustande kommen?

Oder Makros, mit denen der SnG zugespamt wird :

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
1 Rnd Locked
3/3 Tank
2/2 Heal 
3/5 DD
ICC10, Searching
ACV mitbringen
EQ Check IF Brücke
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was daran schlecht?



Das Prinzip wurde überstrapaziert, ich meine 4 Versionen von PDK sagen alles oder?


----------



## Boéndil234 (23. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar E+E


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Boéndil234 schrieb:


> ganz klar E+E



Noch nie gehört... Auf welchem Realm wird das benutzt?


----------



## Deathscar (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich stimme auch für 
!Gearscore!

allein schon, weil sich die 2,5k DPS-Leute in pdk 25 beschweren, wenn man seinen twink mal fix ein par marken für t9 /t9,5 holen wollte

heute macht man das in heros, ich weiss-.-


----------



## Fr34z0r (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört... Auf welchem Realm wird das benutzt?



Hab das bei mir auch noch nie Gehört, eher

Lf xxx für yy min 240er iLvl

xx = Klasse, yy= ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jizz0 (23. Dezember 2009)

annen


----------



## Sakrileg92 (23. Dezember 2009)

DPS
Equipcheck ( Dala mitte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganos (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Unwort des Jahres bezieht sich auf eine entsprechende Aktualität. Da aber Wörter wie "Penismeter" und "DPS" bereits seit mehreren Jahren akut sind, sollten sie nicht als "Unwort des Jahres" aufgeführt werden, da sie in diesem Jahr nicht prägend waren. Im Gegensatz dazu ist "Gearscore" erst in diesem Jahr akut geworden und daher auch als Unwort sinnvoll.




genau, meinen senf will ich auch noch dazugeben^^. Selbstverständlich ist eine besonderer Bezug  des Wortes zum Jahr 2009 notwenig.
Angenommen das Wort "Penismeter" hätte in diesem Jahr einen erheblichen Bedeutungswert dazugewonnen, in welcher Hinsicht auch immer, könnte dies durchauch auch (Un)Wort des Jahres sein, trotz der Tatsache, dass es dieses schon vorher gab.

Sprich: Das Wort des Jahres, oder was weiß ich des jahres, wie auch immer, muss im etwaigen Jahr nur  irgendwie etwas besonderes gewesen sein, muss allerdings keine neuerschaffung des jahres sein....kann aber.

Das is zumindest meine ansicht der sache hier^^

meins is übrigens eine  wortkombination:  gc og bankdach         ^^ hab ich in der letzten woche schätzungsweise 1000000x gelesen


----------



## Eltruand (23. Dezember 2009)

Für mich ist der Großteil der WoW "Gamersprache" reiner Mumpitz!

Ich meine, viele wissen ja nichtmal was WTB, bzw. WTS im Handelschat bedeuten. Trotzdem benutzen alle diese "coole" Abkürzung.
Im Allgemeinen regt mich das nur auf wenn ich den Thread hier lese, weil ihr mich daran erinnert, wie besch***** und bekloppt die WoW-Sprache doch ist. Über sowas könnte ich mich wirklich schwarz ärgern, aber bringen tut's mir trotzdem nichts, lässt nur meinen Blutdruck unters Dach schießen.
Um meinen Kommentar nicht ganz so sinnlos zu gestalte schreib ich noch meine Top-3 der Unwörter auf:

Platz 1: Gearscore/Itemlevel

Platz 2: DPS 

Platz 3: Nur mit Erfahrung und Equip  (<-- O.K. ist kein Wort, mehr ein Satz, aber das zählt ja wohl trotzdem,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Livak (23. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore ist zwar ganz nett und auch oft genannt aber auf unserem Server nicht so oft gesehen.
Defenitiv aber häufiger ist der "Equipcheck" vor dem Brunnen in Dalaran.
Das dürfte eigentlich auf jedem Realm oft zu lesen sein.
Was ich lustig finde egal wie genau die Leute das Equip der Leute anschauen ,wie manchmal  immer noch Top-ausgestattete Mains im Vergleich zu meinen Durchschnitts-Twinks ausschauen ;D
Erfolg=Intelligenz*Zeit


----------



## Pauwee (23. Dezember 2009)

>>IQ-Check<<


----------



## Omidas (23. Dezember 2009)

Da ich das gerade wieder in einem Tread sehen durfte:

13-Euro

Besteht zwar eigentlich aus 2 Wörtern, wäre aber meine Nummer Eins.

Alternativ dann ein Einworter:

Hardmode


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Dezember 2009)

Für mich:

Gümmels
Krüppel

^^


----------



## Karkesh (23. Dezember 2009)

*Tryen*, die eingedeutschte, verbalisierte Form von "Try".

"Lass den Boss nochmal [...] tryen."

Andere Kandidaten:

Lass den Boss um*natzen*. (Natzen ist zwar ein Wort, aber hat eher die Bedeutung von veralbern, reinlegen)
Lowbob
rdy?
+ (als Antwort auf eine Frage, meist "rdy?")


----------



## Andoral1990 (23. Dezember 2009)

Littletall schrieb:


> als Alternativname für das Addon Recount.


recount is wohl eines der wichtigsten addons. nicht im sich geil zu fühlen weil man oben steht. ich hab mit meinen chars bis her durch recount immer die rota ausgebastelt indem ich geschaut hab welche fähigkeiten am meisten schaden machen. außerdem hat man damit nen guten überblick über den "skill" eines spielers da angezeigt wird ob er kickt, reinigt, decursed, entgiftet, auf adds geht. also recount würd ich alles andere als schlecht finden.


----------



## Crystania (23. Dezember 2009)

Vote 4 DPS


----------



## heyhey (23. Dezember 2009)

„Notleidende Banken“ ist Unwort des Jahres
"Freiwillige Ausreise", "Gotteskrieger", "Humankapital", so lauten die Unworte der vergangenen Jahre. Jetzt musste eine Jury erneut ein Unwort bestimmen. Trotz vieler Einsendungen fiel die Wahl nicht schwer. Es wurde Wort aus dem Bereich der Finanzkrise ausgewählt.


in wow würde ich meinen
"Der/Die Geduldige"


----------



## Rondinn (23. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar

Equipcheck
und DPS


----------



## Tamîkus (23. Dezember 2009)

dps 

eq check dala mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7k+ dps

gearscore

noob

boon

usw....


----------



## Danf (24. Dezember 2009)

auf Blutdurst

ganz klar

CASTER CLEAVE

und auf dem Server Eredar:

LOCKED

>.<


----------



## fu$$el (24. Dezember 2009)

gearscore

wer kennt es nicht, das allzeit beliebte:

"LFM PDOK 10! MINDEST GEARSCORE DRÖLFMILLIONEN!"


----------



## Morthan (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin für "Equipcheck" mit der Ergänzung "Dala Mitte/Brunnen"

Immer wieder da, immer wieder nah, immer wieder nervig!!!


----------



## iMacXX (24. Dezember 2009)

Die ganzen Oberchecker die alle:

GEARCHECKEN

aber im Grunde gar nix checken -.-

am besten sie CHECKEN mal ihre eigene GEAR (Gier) -.-


----------



## Chillers (24. Dezember 2009)

Sakrileg92 schrieb:


> DPS
> Equipcheck ( Dala mitte)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das und >locked<


----------



## Mahii (24. Dezember 2009)

HarryPotterCleave 
AfricanTurtleCleave


BTW:

DIESE SCHEISS STAR TREK WERBUNG NERVT!!!!!!!!!! (und wieso is die überhaupt im wow forum)

enrage fixed


----------



## Bottlewave (24. Dezember 2009)

erfolg vorausgesetzt


----------



## Chillers (24. Dezember 2009)

Mahii schrieb:


> HarryPotterCleave
> AfricanTurtleCleave
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, vielleicht damit das Blut mal in Wallung gerät und alles besser durchblutet wird?
Allerdings sollte es bei dir mal in die vertikale Richtung fließen und das Erbschen oben gefüllt werden anstatt das Böhnchen unten.

Schöne Festtage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyradix (24. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar.... Gearscore, Equipcheck , DPS 

 plx plx abschaffen aba ganz schnell :>


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

†Arni4k5† schrieb:


> *Lf 3 DD´s für die 3 neuen HC´s, mindestens 4,5k DPS!!!*


Da hätt ich mich wahrscheinlich tot gelacht. Wir sind letzte Woche mit 2 x um die 2k und 4,2k DPS durch alle drei durch - ohne Whipe. Da waren ein paar noch nicht ganz so alte 80er aus der Gilde dabei, da haperts noch etwas am "Feintuning". Aber man sieht, dass es auch so geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unwort des Jahres: <<DPS>>

Genau aus dem obenstehenden Grund - wird einfach grandios überbewertet. Wie bereits x-mal gesagt, wenn ich Naxx 25er will, dann macht es keinen Sinn wenn ich die geforderten DPS nur mit PdK-Eq erreiche. Verstehen manche Spieler nur nicht so wirklich hab ich das Gefühl...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Dezember 2009)

unwort des jahres: *DPS*

gearscore und eq check sind sinnvoll um zu sehen ob ein char wirklich für den raid geeignet ist, wobei ich bei meinen raids immer eqc durch gearscore mache

weil dps ist immer encounter abhängig und desshalb unzuverlässig: also ists für mich ein unwort


----------



## Shadowforce2 (24. Dezember 2009)

Casual

oder 

Windläufers Schiftung (Hunter T9)

Der 4er Bonus: Jedes Mal, wenn Ihr mit einem Distanzangriff trefft, besteht eine Chance, dass die Angriffskraft Eures Begleiters 15 Sek. lang um 600 erhöht wird.
Ich dachte es hackt.

Edit: Frohe Weihnachten unso...


----------



## Snek2009 (24. Dezember 2009)

ich spiel zwar offiziel nichmehr WoW... aber als EX-Spieler würd ich sagen... 

GOLD

doch ehrlich in jedem MMOrpg ( und Fallout 3 ^^ ) nervts mich... öööh schon wieder kein Gold... und dann noch diese GOLDspammer...

naja und DPS... vielleicht

hach ja drumm spiel ich nur noch shooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(wollt halt auch mal wieder was ins WoW- Froum schreiben hab ich schon lang nichmehr gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sarazin (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich raff es echt nicht mehr...
Hier beschweren sich die ganzen Spieler über das "Unwort"; DPS und im /2 lese ich nix anderes als diese Abkürzung!
Auf Buffed scheinen sich nur die "Pro´s" zu tümmeln, die ich InGame vermisse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg das glaube ich selber nicht einmal.

Und viele vergessen was vor Monaten war...

Die Unwörter des Jahres sind definitiv:
- Deathknight
- Naxxramas
- (progress-)Raid(-Gilde)
- WotLK

Die Wörter des Jahres sind definitiv:
- DPS
- Clearerfahrung (habe noch niemand gesehen/gelesen... der das nicht wollte)
- Random / Rnd


nevermind!


----------



## Shizo. (24. Dezember 2009)

Casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Dezember 2009)

Aegis


----------



## Fxe (24. Dezember 2009)

NinjaLoot


----------



## Blackmarco (24. Dezember 2009)

bullwei


----------



## Piando (24. Dezember 2009)

ein tag nach dem patch: suchen imba DDs für icc, nur mit erfahrung
für mich unsatz des jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten finde ich (ich seh schon, das flamen geht gleich los) dps, gearscore und equipcheck teilweise auch sinnvoll. klar sollte man nicht nur danach bewerten, wenn man aber in ulduar eine eule mit 1,8k dps hat ärgert man sich im nachhinein. oder mage in pdk mit pvp-equip. man sollte schon gucken, was die leute haben und können, damit man schonmal eine basis hat. ob er gut spielt, dass erfährt man erst im raid. (btw es gibt auch sachen, die nur in raids droppen, daran kann man erkennen, ob einer raiden war oder nicht)

mfg, piando


----------



## baumthekaito (24. Dezember 2009)

Unwort: Gearscore

 Untat: Es war die ICC 25 ID. War mit ner rnd grp drin. Erster try Lady Todeswisper wipe. 4k DPS schurke verlässt die gruppe mit dem kommentar omg L2P noobs.


----------



## soul6 (24. Dezember 2009)

gogo = gibts zwar schon etwas länger als 2009. doch für mich der persönliche aggroboost^^
dps = gabs zwar auch schon vorher vereinzelt aber seit Wotlk ist es deffinitv zur Unsitte geworden :-(
equipcheck am brunnen = omg...sag ich mittlerweile schon gar nichts mehr dazu
GEARSCORE = ist zwar erst die letzten Wochen in Mode gekommen, doch würd ich es mittlerweile auch, als DAS Unwort vorschlagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Tyrnaar (24. Dezember 2009)

Als ich das Thema sah, waren meine ersten Gedanken "gogo" und "gearcheck"...
"gearscore" ist mir hier das erste Mal zu Augen gekommen aber ist auch ein verdammt guter Kandidat...


----------



## Vicell (24. Dezember 2009)

Schwingschleifer.
Wieso? Weil Baum.


----------



## corak (24. Dezember 2009)

Legas369 schrieb:


> *needen* / *needest* du
> etwas *needen*.... Deutschunterricht 6, Englischunterricht 6 ... was ist needen für ein Dreck? Versucht es mal mit "brauchst du dies" "benötigst du das"... aber das ist wohl zu schwer für den Großteil der Leute...;



Ohja.. "Needest du Teil XY?" Extrem furchtbar, gibt es aber leider schon zu lange und hat sich aus WoW schon seuchenartig in andere Spiele ausgebreitet. 



chorg schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, ausser vielleicht für Hosen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wohl ja. "gelegentlich" (casual) geht wunderbar als Bezeichnung für Gelegenheitsspieler im Unterschied zu den 24/7 Spielern. Das Wort gibts schon solange es itemorientierte MMORPGs gibt also weit vor WoW.




Messerset schrieb:


> Inze



Ohja, bei diesem Begriff bluten mir immer die Augen, leider aber auch schon in anderen Games anzutreffen und deswegen wohl kein Unwort für 09




ThEDiciple schrieb:


> DPS
> Causual Player
> Equipt Check



DPS - gab es schon lange vor WoW
casual player - gab es schon lange vor WoW, Rest s.o.
Der letzte Begriff auf jeden Fall, vor allem weil er hier jetzt zum - keine Ahnung - 20. mal falsch geschrieben wurde


----------



## Asintia (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein absoluter Favorit (und das schon seit Jahren):

"nen"

Was soll so ein Schwachsinn? Als Abkürzung für "einen" ja noch okay, z.B. "Suche einen Schurken".
Aber "Nen Magier da?" oder "Nen Priester anwesend?". Nein, nein, nein!! Da kräuseln sich mir die Nackenhaare, denn es klingt absolut fürchterlich.
Und das Schlimmste: fast jeder macht diesen Bockmist mit, und "nen" ist auf dem besten Weg, der einzig gültige Artikel innerhalb von WoW zu werden.

Warum nicht einfach "ein"? Wäre erstens richtig, und zweitens auch nur drei Buchstaben lang, so daß keine Notwendigkeit besteht, es abzukürzen und zu verballhornen.

Aber na ja, ich werde damit leben müssen, denn ich kämpfe in dieser Hinsicht eh auf verlorenem Posten. Aber wenn's mir zu viel wird, kann ich ja aufhören zu zocken und sehe mir lieber einen Film an, z.B. "Nen ausgekochtes Schlitzohr" oder "Nen Ticket für zwei". Wär' ja auch ganz nett.

Frohe Weihnachten, Ihr Lieben!
Mit einem Augenzwinkern grüßt
Tia


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. Dezember 2009)

Asintia schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorit (und das schon seit Jahren):
> 
> "nen"
> 
> ...



Jah das wort hätte es echt verdient... das is sowas von lächer lich und mich schüttelt es jedes mal wenn ich einen satz lese wie "nen heiler da für (ini einfügen)"        


das die leute nicht verstehen dass  ich keinn "nen" für "einen".   "kennt noch jemand. kennt noch jemand nen heiler der mit will?"

völlig okay... is halt umgangssprache und tut auch nur halb so weh.

aber "einen heiler da für (ini einfügen)" klingt einfach absolut beschissen



/vote 4 NEN


----------



## LubuLegend (24. Dezember 2009)

Ghostcrawler
Skill
Nerf-DK


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. Dezember 2009)

was die leute alle gegen den gearcheck ham... ich mach das zu meinen raids auch immer...  von dem addon gearscore halte ich absolut nix weil zb Grandeu oder das auge der brutmutter dicke minus punkte bringen aber richtig gute trinkets sind... kann man halt nix machen...

worauf man beim gear check halt achten sollte is ein gewisses mindest equip, verzauberungen und sockel. und ab item lvl 232 grundsätzlich epic gems und die höchste vz. es gibt ne menge leute die sich einfach einschleichen und sich equippen lassen wollen oder einfach nur en chronischer selbstüberschätzung leiden dass so ne überprüfung einfach fast schon pflicht ist.

keiner kann mir erzählen dass gear scheiß egal is... man kann durch skill nicht alles kompensieren und ein magier mit 200er gear wird die 5k dps nicht packen...  außerdem glauben die leute skill wäre movement...  das is genau son blödsinn... skill is eiegntlich genau das gegenteil... überleben mit so wenig movement wie möglich...weil man einfach keinen schaden machen kann wenn man nur auf achse ist.


----------



## Bioernus (24. Dezember 2009)

unwort des jahres für mich, weil es 100% immer kommt, wenn 2 magier aufeinander treffen:

*MF*  (abkürzung für magie fokussieren, ein talent, mit dem der magier einem anderen spieler 3% zaubercrit geben kann)

warum?

99% aller magier sehen es offenbar als selbstverständlich an, dass man 1. eine arkan-skillung hat und 2. magier untereinander MF tauschen in gruppen und schlachtzügen
tut man es nicht von selbst, erhält man mehr oder weniger patzige whisper der magier, meist aber nur ein einziges wort: MF

info an alle dps-geilen magier: MF kann man situationsabhängig auch an andere klassen verteilen, beispielsweise freuen sich viele heiler darüber und fordern den buff nicht so patzig ein


----------



## Dablo (24. Dezember 2009)

DPS!!!


----------



## Anburak-G (24. Dezember 2009)

@Bioernus

He he, das kenn ich^^

Wenn ich mein Mage mal wo unter bringe, dann bekomm ich auch meist immer dieses "MF?" zugeflüstert.

Dann schreib ich immer "FFB" zurück und selbst die meisten Magier wissen nicht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyt (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wär auch für DPS.....wär noch gut wenn der TE eine umfrage machen würde


----------



## Emor (24. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore

Was anderes geht garnet


----------



## Haggelo (24. Dezember 2009)

gearscore


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (24. Dezember 2009)

-Equipcheck

-iLvl

-Dala mitte

-Locked

-Death´s Verdict


----------



## Darussios (24. Dezember 2009)

DPS


----------



## Killerstorm Antonidas (24. Dezember 2009)

Meine Unwörter sind ganz klar :




                                    Oculus!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

                                    Gearscore!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Also mein Unwort in dem Jahr ist

unbuffed

hehe


----------



## toryz (24. Dezember 2009)

sirspoof schrieb:


> nice, auch n wirtschaftler unter uns... ^^



Dazu braucht man kein BWL Student sein, einfach mal das Hirn benutzen dann kommt man auf solch eine Erkenntnis selber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Unwort das es Jahres im Bezug auf WOW ist:

GO



Gearscore und EQ Check finde ich eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Jeder der diese Worte als Unwort wählt soll mal mit einem Jäger in einen Raid gehen der Ringe mit Zaubermacht und Willenskraft trägt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Dezember 2009)

Noch ne kleine Anekdote zum Thema *Itemlevel*

Neulich sah sich ein Todesritter aufgrund des Itemlevels seiner Ausrüstung (der seiner Meinung nach höher war als der meiner Ausrüstung als Heiler) dazu bemächtigt, Hallen der Reflexion Hero in seiner Blut-DD-Skillung zu tanken. (also in jedem der 3 Talentbäume wurden die Tanktalente komplett missachtet)

Ich hätte dann eigentlich zum heilen auf Shadow umskillen müssen. Allerdings war ich in dem Moment so Sprachlos, dass mir das nicht einfiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ein tolles Wort für die Liste:

Equip*t*

Was soll das? Equip lasse ich als Abkürzung von Equipment durchgehen, aber was zum Geier soll das T am Ende? Wenn es eine Auslassung sein soll, ist es zu apostrophieren, in etwa so: Equip't. Schliesslich setzt ihr das Deppenapostroph doch auch bei DD's, Heal's und Tank's...[da ist es natürlich auch falsch)


----------



## Morgoth Istari (24. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar 



GEARSCORE 

ITEMLEVEL 

und dann für mich die 

NOOB - TANKS (die wo keine AGGRO halten können)


----------



## Dylvan (24. Dezember 2009)

Deathmulderr schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres ist ganz klar:
> 
> CASUAL






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sign
!


----------



## Rated (24. Dezember 2009)

meins ist Killerspiel


----------



## Stupsichen (24. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm....

was ist locked?


----------



## Regine55 (24. Dezember 2009)

Stupsichen schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> 
> was ist locked?




locked bedeutet, dass jmd einen Raid aufstellt und von vornerein sagt, dass ein bestimmtes Item, wenn es denn droppt nur für ihn reserviert ist. 

btw. was haben alle gegen Gearscore? Ist nur ne einfachere und schnellere Methode um das Gear zu checken...So muss man sich nicht alle persönlich angucken, wenn der Eintrag nciht zu alt ist.


----------



## Stupsichen (24. Dezember 2009)

Danke.....

Sowas hab ich zum Glück noch nicht erlebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (24. Dezember 2009)

Beinahe alle Anglizismen, besonders das Wort "Fail"..


----------



## Espe89 (24. Dezember 2009)

Mhh, also meine Unwörter für dieses Jahr wären:

"need teh epixXx"

"locked"

"Gearscore (damit verbunden der Satz "Wie viel HP hast du als Tank?!?!??!")"

"Me imba, me olo, me 7k+++++ DPS"

Es nervt einfach nur, wenn sämtliche Leute auf ihr Equip reduziert werden und die DPSler einfach nur überheblich werden. Solche DPS -Pflaumen kann ich nicht gebrauchen, denn gerade diese Spaten sind es, die immer nur auf dem Boss fokussiert sind und sich nen Scheiß um die jeweilige Taktik halten. Hauptsache das Penismeter soll ihnen Bestätigung geben, aber der Boss liegt nicht im Dreck. Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr Egoisten.


----------



## Regine55 (24. Dezember 2009)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Es nervt einfach nur, wenn sämtliche Leute auf ihr Equip reduziert werden und die DPSler einfach nur überheblich werden. Solche DPS -Pflaumen kann ich nicht gebrauchen, denn gerade diese Spaten sind es, die immer nur auf dem Boss fokussiert sind und sich nen Scheiß um die jeweilige Taktik halten. Hauptsache das Penismeter soll ihnen Bestätigung geben, aber der Boss liegt nicht im Dreck. Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr Egoisten.




Mal ne Frage, wenn du nciht nach Equip gehst, wie willst du gute und schlechte DD´s selektieren? Den Skill sieht man erst im Raid... Man MUSS einfach die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und das geht nun mal einzig allein mit Gearcheck und Erfolgscheck...


----------



## waladin (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch einige Favoriten :
"Equipcheck dala mitte"
"low-bob   / bob"   dümmste bzw dämlichste möchtegern beleidigung die ich gehört hab im ts
"Imba / BOMBEN - TANK"   ja sowas wird bei uns für die drei neuen Hc inis gesucht^^



aber ganz klar "LF 2 tanks  2 heiler für xxxxx   XXXX ist locked ( bzw trophäen )"
das ist das Unding über das ich mich immer wieder aufregen Random Raids aufmachen und items locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Waladin


----------



## Ghorgoroth (24. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar für mich

DPS

ITEMLVL


----------



## Marrdugk (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo da!

Also für mich persönlich, weil RP-Server und RP´ler, sind Unworte etwas die:

OMG, WTF, FTW, LOL, ROFL, LFM, LFG, ^^, XD, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, HC bzw. NHC ect
Halt die super Abkürzungen, weil man a. es nicht anders kennt mittlerweile und b. weils so geil
ist auf der Welle mitzuschwimmen.

Ansonsten noch so Dinger wie:

Noob
Imba-DD/Heiler/Tank
Markenrun...find ich sehr geil, weils nur die Itemgeilheit widerspiegelt

Heiler die sagen: Mom, reggen...
Tanks die das überlesen und sagen: RDY?? GOGOGOGO!!!
*pull* *sterb* *diss heiler*


----------



## Sikes (24. Dezember 2009)

Unwörter:

Gearscore
Locked


Unsätze:

lf dd's mit mind. 4k dps für Hero Instanz. (keine der neuen Instanzen)
22k hp? damit willst du tanken? omg! (keine der neuen Instanzen)


----------



## Othyr (24. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar: DPS


----------



## Yando (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein Unwort des Jahres :

in Dala Mitte "ANWINKEN" !


----------



## ChAzR (24. Dezember 2009)

für mich persönlich sind es wörter wie

Leeeeech
Kot
Anoob (anub)
nerf

lg. Qlimax


----------



## Archiatos (24. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seit sowas von einfallslos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Unwort des Jahres ist natürlich:

*Oculus*


----------



## Deathmulderr (24. Dezember 2009)

CASUAL

Das Wort hat komplett WotLK versaut....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Dezember 2009)

Equipcheck ganz klar 

o min xxy Dps (okay das ist der Unsatz des Jahres)


----------



## Stichler (24. Dezember 2009)

PdK und ICC ist eh alles *Freeloot*
und
"Noch ein Random gesucht" (verwechseln wohl manche mit nem dd)


----------



## Onichon (24. Dezember 2009)

Unwort des Jahres ist "dan" aus "ein dd noch, dan go".


----------



## Germanfreez (24. Dezember 2009)

Salami


----------



## Arthesan (24. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore

und das Zitat

x DDs, nur mit Ehrfahrung


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2009)

noob.


----------



## ibbi (24. Dezember 2009)

Ihr könnt nich in raids geheN OHNE gearcheck oder infos von dem typen der nen inv mag, denn mit so leute die vllt grad erst 80geworden sind schaffst du nunmal keinen raid außer vllt naxx.....
und der gearcheck is nunmal notwendig
und dieses klischee alle t9-t10, 10k+ dps dds seien leute die nur von ihrer gilde gezogen werden und die ihre klasse nich beherschen und nur die tasten 1 u. 2drücken is einfach schwachsinnig die meisten die hier sone scheiße reinschreiben haben doch selbst keine ahnung-.-


meine meinung


----------------------
Rechtschreibfehler erwollt


----------



## Bohan (24. Dezember 2009)

vote 4

"Equipcheck Mitte Dalaran Brunnen"
und 
"GearScore"

das gespamme des ersten im /2 channel ist schon nervig und das alle immer mehr wert auf GS legen geht mir auch bissl gegen strich, daher vote 4 die beiden ....

frohe weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrophikus (24. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore ftw^^


----------



## Braamséry (24. Dezember 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wenn du nciht nach Equip gehst, wie willst du gute und schlechte DD´s selektieren? Den Skill sieht man erst im Raid... Man MUSS einfach die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und das geht nun mal einzig allein mit Gearcheck und Erfolgscheck...



Es geht nicht.
In WoW kann man gute von schlechten DDs erst im Raid erkennen. Das Itemlevel bringt da wenig.

Wenn jmd mit schlechterem EQ den gleichen DMG macht nehme ich lieber den mit schlechterem EQ mit. Meistens kennen Leute jemanden schon durch heros und können Berichte sagen. Wenn diese dann schlecht sind heißt es, dass der net mitkommt. Und wenn der im Raid kaum DMG macht verglichen mit seinem EQ fliegt der raus.

Und wenn man jmd sagt, dass er z.B. etwas sheepen soll und er es net gemacht hat bekommt er nen instant Kick. Selbst wenns beim Bossfight is. Wer Aufforderung der Raidleitung missachtet, weil er net im TS is, vllt wegen kein Bock, oder wer net die Raid-"Warnungen" liest, der will nur loot abstauben ud sowas gabs bei mir net.

PS: Unwort des Jahres: DPS?


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (24. Dezember 2009)

Gerscore,Dps?,E+E
und nicht zu vergessen Nc-Soft^^


----------



## Braamséry (24. Dezember 2009)

WoW_Freak94 schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen Nc-Soft^^



Nur weil NC Soft ein Spiel mit Anspruch entwickelt hat?....


----------



## Cable (24. Dezember 2009)

GEARSCORE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirseroli (24. Dezember 2009)

an alle leute die meinen Equipchek etc sei absolut notwenig...


man bittet einfach nicht irgendwelche spieler, sich nach dalaranmitte zu begeben damit man sie von oben bis unten durchschuat und sie darauf hoffen können das der gottgleiche möchtegern pro einen für würdig empfindet mit ihm raidne zu gehen. 
man schaut sich die leute im arsenal an, punkt aus. alles andere hat was von machtgehabe.
Genausowenig hat man zu schreiben dd's nur ab X Dps... wenn man ahnung vom spiel hat, kann man abschätzen wieviel dps der spieler mti dem equip fährt, wenn man es im arsenal begutachtet. 
Da gibt es kein wenn und aber, alles andere ist einfach unakzeptabel.



frohe weihnachten an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit sagt: zum thema -> absolutes unwort des jahres für WoW = min. 5k DPS!     Auch wenn es schon seit jahren ein akutes problem ist, das bleibt einfach das unwort. 
sieht man je ein Tankgesuch mit "Mindestens 50k Life unbuffed" oder in einer Suche nach einen Heiler den Satz "mindestens 3k hps"? 
Nicht auf meinem realm, ausserdem sind DPS nichtssagend. es gibt viele bosse, bei denen man nicht viel dps fahren kann, aufgrund von movement etc. 

ausserdem ist ein DD mit 8k dps vollkommen unnötig der am boden liegt, da ist mir ein dd mit 5k dps lieber, den man nich am ende des bosskampfes rezzen muss.


----------



## ibbi (24. Dezember 2009)

Tirseroli schrieb:


> an alle leute die meinen Equipchek etc sei absolut notwenig...
> 
> 
> man bittet einfach nicht irgendwelche spieler, sich nach dalaranmitte zu begeben damit man sie von oben bis unten durchschuat und sie darauf hoffen können das der gottgleiche möchtegern pro einen für würdig empfindet mit ihm raidne zu gehen.
> ...





Gibt leute die ganzen tag mit pvp oder i-ein spaß gear mit 60er items rumrennen und dann siehste nunmal das gear was sie beim letzen ausloggen anhatten oder wars einloggen?...egal...
ich find equipcheck bzw infos über den jeweiligen spieler notwendig. Nicht nur bei DD´s, ist bei tanks und healer genauso notwendig da isses noch um einiges wichtiger
Bosse hauen nunma deftig rein und wenn der tank nunma nen onehit is bringen ihm 99%avoid nix wenn er einmal getroffen wird ist er nunmal auch down,,,
bei manchen bossen is auch notwendig das genug dmg am boss ankommt..ein guter dd macht in den ersten 2mins mehr schaden als ein schlechterer in den restlichen 4 bzw wenn er echt schlecht ist^^....
ja es gibt dds dies mal nich auf die reihe bekommen i.-wo hin-/weg zu rennen das sind aber nicht immer diese 10k+ dds ...sind meist die , die die instanz noch nich kennen bzw einfach zu schlecht kennen....
aber naja da ich aufgehört habe ist mir das eig. ziemlich egal
frohe weihnachten allen und guten hunger!


----------



## Galadith (24. Dezember 2009)

Hm, was für mich in Frage kommen würde:

1. DPS
2. Gearcheck
3. "Hardmode"


----------



## Kementari (24. Dezember 2009)

unwort des jahres: gearscore, wozu gibts das arsenal???


das beste gestern auf gilneas im lfg:

"suche leute zum questen in tanaris, mindestens gearscore 1000"

*kopf=>tischplatte*

HPS
liegt bei mir auch noch weit vorne, da es nichts in wow gibt was weniger aussagekräftig über das können eines spielers ist als HPS.
da ich kaum random geh, betrifft es mich nicht wirklich. hab aber auch schon erlebt dass ich als diszi angemacht wurde warum ich sowenig HPS hätte. da geh ich freiwillig ausm raid, da der raidleiter offensichtlich die klasse nicht kennt (also seinen job nicht gut macht!) und nicht weiß dass erstens die heilung der schilde im schwanzmeter nicht angezeigt wird und das zweitens mein job ist schaden zu VERMEIDEN -.-
leute, die in ihren chatgesuchen irgendwas mit "mindestens ... HPS" schreiben, disqualifizieren sich selber.

ansonsten generell alles was die leute auf denglish schreiben was sie auch locker in deutsch könnten-.-


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Dezember 2009)

Kementari schrieb:


> unwort des jahres: gearscore, wozu gibts das arsenal???
> 
> 
> das beste gestern auf gilneas im lfg:
> ...



hey. das war ein kumpel von mir. 

wir haben im TS über Itemlevel und Gearscore rumgeflapst und da hat er gemeint, ich tip das jetzt mal in den channel. 

die reaktionen darauf waren köstlich. 

nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen, was man da so liest^^


----------



## Männchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Absolut das Wort "Archivment", das viele für Erfolge verwenden. Keine ahnung wie Leute Achievement in Archivment übersetzen können ...


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (24. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar:

LOCKED

find solche Leute immer so lächerlich


----------



## Minolele (24. Dezember 2009)

Asintia schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach "ein"? Wäre erstens richtig, und zweitens auch nur drei Buchstaben lang, so daß keine Notwendigkeit besteht, es abzukürzen und zu verballhornen.



mein lieblingsunwort ist ab heute "verballhornen" ...


eigentlich hab ich nämlich gar kein unwort in wow. bei lustigen oder nervigen wörten wird sich im TS lustig gemacht.. sorgt immer für gute unterhaltung.

btw: gearscore hab ich auch noch nie gesehen auf unserm server.. dafür werd ich desöfteren mit "zoidkette" verballhornt.

..spätestens jetzt wissen die leute die vom selben server kommen, wo ich spiele =)


----------



## IchbinArzt (24. Dezember 2009)

Littletall schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> Mein Vorschlag ist ganz klar
> 
> ...



Bei uns gibts zwar kein "Penismeter" aber "Schw***vergleich" 
Als Unwort würde ich sagen: 

Gearscore
Clearrun
Classrun 
Equipcheck
(1 item) locked

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## RensingX (24. Dezember 2009)

Unwort für mich ist und bleibt "Gnom"


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. Dezember 2009)

Grad auf Todeswache Wochen daylie gehört >.< (Wöchentliche Schlachtzugsquest)


----------



## Chillers (24. Dezember 2009)

Cable schrieb:


> GEARSCORE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gearscore, DPS und Epiccheck liegen wohl ganz weit vorne, gefolgt von >locked<.

Soweit ich das sehe.

Umfrage wäre witzig gewesen.

NEIN, muss jetzt keine/r starten.

Noch schöne Festtage!


----------



## Shadria (25. Dezember 2009)

Kam bei uns grad im Handelschannel:

"lfm pdk 25GER - SPEED RUN - FARM - CLEARRUN jetz^^^sry caps^^^ - DALA MITTE GEAR check stehe beim brunnen- einfach mitte kommen und ich kucks mir an"

Alles genauso geschrieben.... der Mann hat einen Preis verdient!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (25. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man den Fredtitel etwas... anders betont heißt Wow - Unwort des Jahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ehrlichgesagt noch keine Erfahrungen mit Gearscore gemacht, geschweige denn ingame dieses Wort gehört... =D
Irgendwie merk ich grad, dass mir kein Unwort einfällt... Also was genau auf diesen Jahresverlauf passt. 
Equipcheck am ehesten noch =/
Wünsch euch schöne Feiertage =)


----------



## Kementari (25. Dezember 2009)

was soll eig "Locked" in dem zusammenhang heißen? komm da irgendwie net drauf bzw scheint das bei uns aufm server net so gebräuchlich zu sein.


----------



## pzzL (25. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar

GEARSCORE!

Bei mir aufm Server (Blackmoore) ist es damit ganz schlimm. Ich mach mit meinem Hunter dermaßen viel Schaden, hab aber nur nen Gearscore von 3,5k oder so. Ohne dass mein eq überhaupt angeschaut wurde, werd ich abgewiesen. LÄCHERLICH. Nach DPS wird bei uns garnicht mehr gesucht, nurnoch nach diesem gef*ckten Gearscore.

Frohe Festtage


----------



## Echse/LS (25. Dezember 2009)

Kementari schrieb:


> was soll eig "Locked" in dem zusammenhang heißen? komm da irgendwie net drauf bzw scheint das bei uns aufm server net so gebräuchlich zu sein.



Locked heisst nix anderes, dass ein bestimmtes Item bereits im Vorfeld, sofern es dropt, vergeben ist und keiner eine Recht hat es zu bekommen. Ziemlich Schwachsinnig das ganze, einerseits, weil man so schwerer Leute findet (wer geht schon rein wenn er nicht das bekommen kann was man brauchen kann?) und andererseits, weil jeder das gleiche Recht hat es zu bekommen, aber gut, jeder entscheidet ja selbst wo man mitgeht und wo nicht.

Mein persönliches Unwort ist u.A. auch DKP .. ich weiss einfach nicht, aber ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden. Einfach Plündermeister anmachen und dann bei nem Drop rollt jeder und gut ist, aber ok ..

Btw. ich meine damit nicht unbedingt die Gildeninterne DKP (obwohl die auch.) sondern vor allem die DKP-Lootverteilung in Random Raids, meist mit einem DKP mehr an die "Raidleitung" (unter Anführungszeichen deshalb, weil mehr als die Gruppe zusammengestellt haben sie auch nicht.)

In diesem Sinne frohes Fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobiL (25. Dezember 2009)

Vorschläge als Unwort des Jahres:

Todesritter (!!!!)

Penismeter

Gear-/Equipcheck

Weekly

locked

und mein Favorit:

Hardmode 

MfG
TobiL


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (25. Dezember 2009)

Mein WoW-Unwort des Jahres ist ein Un"satz" des Jahres...

"Weitere Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden, bitte versuche es später erneut" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Real-Lufia (25. Dezember 2009)

dudu


----------



## Alucaard (25. Dezember 2009)

hmm ist zwar ein wortpaar aber zu den genannten dann noch : Guter DD


----------



## c!r0x (25. Dezember 2009)

hm Unwort... 

clear-"Erfolg". 
                           Damit kann man die Leute die zwar skill haben aber keinen Killerfolg schnell ausgrenzen und nicht mitnehmen.

DpS
                           Amüsiert mich wenn ich n Raid suche und die meine Dps wissen wollen. meine Kommentar drauf: Hab kein Recount an aber mehrfache Clearerfahrung..

locked
                           wieso soll ich nur für einen sack in nen raid gehen?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mehr das Gefühl das es net vom Jahr abhängt welche die hass Wörter sind sondern vom Addon.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Fredina (25. Dezember 2009)

die Unwörter:

DPS

und 

Hardmode



da krieg ich dicke Füsse wenn ich das höre bzw. lese


----------



## Redryujin (25. Dezember 2009)

Das sind meine Unworte des Jahres die ich gelesen habe.

DPS
Epix
leicht
Noob
Locked

Und der Unsatz des Jahres war:

Spieler xyz hat die Gruppe/Schlachtzug verlassen.

Das mit den Locked habe ich einmal gelesen aber bei diesen Raid hat sich nur keiner angeschlossen.


----------



## Kementari (25. Dezember 2009)

> Locked heisst nix anderes, dass ein bestimmtes Item bereits im Vorfeld, sofern es dropt, vergeben ist und keiner eine Recht hat es zu bekommen. Ziemlich Schwachsinnig



o0 ok, das wird bei uns definitiv nicht oft verwendet. ich persönlich habs in dem zusammenhang noch nie gesehen, zum glück. das ist ja echt schwachsinnig!!!
danke für die erklärung.


----------



## Dexis (25. Dezember 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wenn du nicht nach Equip gehst, wie willst du gute und schlechte DD´s selektieren? Den Skill sieht man erst im Raid... Man MUSS einfach die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und das geht nun mal einzig allein mit Gearcheck und Erfolgscheck...


Das komplette Thema mit dem Gearscore/Equipcheck ist einzig und allein eine Folge davon, dass Blizzard die Zugangsquests für die Schlachtzüge entfernt hat (bzw. entfernen musste, weil die Community so schrecklich weinte). Zu Classic- und BC-Zeiten waren die Zugangsquests eine Art "Skill-Filter" - wer den Zugang hatte, hatte die vorherigen Schlachtzüge gemeistert und war in der Lage die nächsten Schlachtzuganforderungen zu erfüllen. Als Belohnung konnte man sich entsprechend besseres Equipment zulegen.
Und heute? Jeder "ich-habe-meinen-ersten-char-frisch-auf-80"-Spieler als auch der "rofl-ololol-roxxor-24/7"-Spieler kann jedes Schlachtzug-Dungeon betreten... ob er dafür geeignet ist oder nicht. Dass sich in WotLK sofort ein von den Spielern selbst erfundener "Filter" (Gearscore/Equipcheck/min-dps) entwickelt hat, ist quasi ein Eigentor für all diejenigen Whiner, die nach BC Zugangsquests weghaben wollten, um auch als Casual den High End-Content zu sehen.

-----
Meine Unwort- (vergl. auch Sätze) Vorschläge:
- "Zusätzliche Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden"
(das war im Laufe des Jahres eine der bittersten Zustände in WoW überhaupt)
- "Dalaran"
(ich _hasse_ diese verdammte Magierstadt! Viel zu klein, viel zu eng, man kann nicht fliegen, es lagt IMMER *grml*)
- "Achievement/Erfolg"
(wie diese Taktik zur Streckung des Contents und Hinhalten der Community von Blizzard funktioniert, ist einmalig^^)


----------



## Noldan (25. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar LOCKED

Dann habe ich noch Dala-Mitte anzubieten (zum allseitsbeliebten Equipcheck)

Und dann noch ne Sache die vielleicht nur bei mir aufm Server so ist aber die mal sowas von nervt. Die Kiddies (manchmal hab ich das Gefühl 90 % des Servers gehören dazu) fangen meistens später am abend an, den handelschannel vollzuspammen. Und zwar schreibt dann son Hirnie das Wort "ANAL" und dann irgendein Klassenfähigkeit z.B. Anales [VERBRENNEN].
Da mich das mal sowas von nervt hat das Wort ANAL auch einen Platz beim Unwort des Jahres verdient.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (25. Dezember 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> Das komplette Thema mit dem Gearscore/Equipcheck ist einzig und allein eine Folge davon, dass Blizzard die Zugangsquests für die Schlachtzüge entfernt hat (bzw. entfernen musste, weil die Community so schrecklich weinte). Zu Classic- und BC-Zeiten waren die Zugangsquests eine Art "Skill-Filter" - wer den Zugang hatte, hatte die vorherigen Schlachtzüge gemeistert und war in der Lage die nächsten Schlachtzuganforderungen zu erfüllen. Als Belohnung konnte man sich entsprechend besseres Equipment zulegen.
> Und heute? Jeder "ich-habe-meinen-ersten-char-frisch-auf-80"-Spieler als auch der "rofl-ololol-roxxor-24/7"-Spieler kann jedes Schlachtzug-Dungeon betreten... ob er dafür geeignet ist oder nicht. Dass sich in WotLK sofort ein von den Spielern selbst erfundener "Filter" (Gearscore/Equipcheck/min-dps) entwickelt hat, ist quasi ein Eigentor für all diejenigen Whiner, die nach BC Zugangsquests weghaben wollten, um auch als Casual den High End-Content zu sehen.



naja das wurde ja zum glück mit 3.3 wieder etwas verbessert.
im schlachtzugsbrowser könnt ihr euch nur für raids anmelden, für die ihr mindest eq habt. 
ist aber auch keine garantie das ihr mitdürft: laut schlachtzugsbrowser bin ich für icc 10er (normal) geeignet aber werde immer noch wegen meinem scheiß eq angemechert und dann ist denen mein "skill" egal.


----------



## Skum (25. Dezember 2009)

dps

ps: ne umfrage wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## #Dante# (25. Dezember 2009)

Unwort des Jahres ist definitiv GS


----------



## Liiu (25. Dezember 2009)

"Rotes Erbsengewehr"  -.-


----------



## Healguard (25. Dezember 2009)

Equipcheck 
und 
Dala-Mitte


----------



## Dropz (25. Dezember 2009)

dps,equipschek,dala mitte,og bankdach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (25. Dezember 2009)

:E


Leute die auf Nathrezim (Alli) spielen werden wissen was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (25. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar Unwort des Jahres für PvPler ist *CLEAVE*

MeleeCleave
ManCleave
WizardCleave
BeastCleave
etc.


----------



## Paxter (25. Dezember 2009)

ist bei mir eigentlich ein ganzer satz (wenn man es den so nennen darf)

"suche leute für pdok(ulduar,icc) clearrun!gearcheck(mind 245) dala mitte!xyz item locked"

was für ein schwachsinn!


----------



## 3lvi5 (25. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

because Gearscore schütz nicht vor EBAY CHRssssss ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir in der in der Gilde fängt das mit dem 'locked'-Mist auch langsam an..

sonst fallen mir noch ein..

-clearrun

-dps

-dala mitte

-equipcheck (eq check)


an sonsten sind mir hier einige Wörter noch nie aufgefallen z.B Penismeter


----------



## No_ones (25. Dezember 2009)

phh alles mögliche 

-DPS
-Recount
-Gearscore
-Itemlvl
-reallife xD
-Gearcheck
(dala mitte ;D )
-top ddler
-Schinken ( Grabch nice idea!)


----------



## Kvick (25. Dezember 2009)

naja is jetzt kein Wort, mehr nen Satz xD

"LFM TANK HEAL DDler [raid] !!! MIND 40K HP 2.4K ADDHEAL 5K+++ DPS  UNBUFFED!!!! 7W ME ODER [blabla] FÜR EQ CHECK!!! KEINE BOBS PLZZ!!"

P.S.: Caps sind beabsichtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasputin (26. Dezember 2009)

Eindeutig GEARSCORE!
ich benutze es zwar auch, aber gestern hab ich n ony 10er raid geleitet ohne danach zu schauen und nur mit 1 tank und wir hatten 2,5-3k dpsler dabei..und wie ists ausgegangen? nur 1 toter in der 3. phase.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (26. Dezember 2009)

seltsam is ja das alle immer meinen dps und equipcheck seinen nicht von nutzen, sondern es komme auf den guten spieler dahinter an... hmmm nur komisch, dass das trotzdem vor fast jeden raid gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für mich isses aber ganz klar der handelschannel.... da gibts unzählige wörter oder ganze sätze die in den HANDELSCHANNEL nicht reingehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrastrike (26. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore is schon ziemlich Titelverdächtig.


Schade das keine Sätze wie:

"gogo, ich habs eilig"
"Das wird n Loose"
"Gearcheck Mitte Dalaran einfach <hier name einsetzen> anwinken, keine wisps"
"der Tank macht ja keinen Schaden"
"Was soll ich in Naxx wenns PdC gibt"
.....
...
..
.

gehen. Kot*** teilweise echt schon an.


----------



## jeef (26. Dezember 2009)

gearscore oder wie jedes jahr dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (26. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Das Wort gibts schon ewig.



Die meisten wörter gibts ewig, das hat aba nix damit zu tun ob sie zum Unwort des jahres werden. Sowas gibts nämlich auch außerhalb von wow (RL und so, fenster und.. naja ihr wisst schon) Naja und da sinds ja auch keine "Neuen" wörter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (26. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> simpel, einfach, und unangefochten klar favorit # 1 :
> 
> 
> GEARSCORE




Wasn das? Wenn ich bei youloot Platz 15 aufm Server bin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


mein Unwort:
***********************Equipt********************

(statt Equip)


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (26. Dezember 2009)

WoW Unwort des Jahres: 

Account Hack

Begründung: Suggeriert, daß jemand anderes am Verlust des eigenen WoW Account ist, nur nicht der Besitzer.


----------



## Suki2000 (26. Dezember 2009)

Also mein Unwort des Jahres

-Gearscore
-DPS
-Unbuffed
-Itemlvl
-Skill
-Bobs
-alle Jahre wieder Noob,Nap
-L2P
-Dala Mitte
- Eq Check
-Penismeter
-Imba

^^ Hab genug Gearscore schreier gesehn die dann net wirklich das gebracht ham was sie meinten vom Gear her hinzubekommen, naja Eq ist net alles Skill u. seine Klasse beherschen ist es was das Spielen ausmacht. 


P.s: Hatte ich letzens noch mit mein Blau Eq DK gehabt nen T9 Eq SV Jäger in Dmg überholt udn was sagt uns das Eq ist net alles;P


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2009)

Das WoW-Unwort des Jahres ist für mich (beziehungsweise einen Satz) 'Equipcheck Mitte Dala'


----------



## J_0_T (26. Dezember 2009)

Meine nominierten:

EQ-Check
Archieve-Check
Clear-Check
Pro-Gamer
Recount und alle anderen namen davon
Mützen-Boss (schon alleine die tatsache das 60% leavt wenn sie die scheiß mütze net bekommen)

Und wenn mir noch was einfällt melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Talismaniac (26. Dezember 2009)

-Gearscore
-DK


----------



## J_0_T (26. Dezember 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> -Gearscore
> -*DK*



Jetzt nur die abkürzung, oder der gesamte char?

Ich finde Todesritter eigendlich ganz in ordnung wenn ein normaler mensch sie spielt.


----------



## Talismaniac (26. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Jetzt nur die abkürzung, oder der gesamte char?



Der gesamte Char


----------



## Aiiitm (26. Dezember 2009)

Meint WoW-Unwort des Jahres setzt sich zusammen aus 5 Wörtern:
Wrath
of
the 
Lich
King


----------



## Leckerlie (26. Dezember 2009)

Meine Favoriten:

Battle.net
DPS
Todesritter
EQ-Check
Achievment
Gearscore


irgendwer hatte ja schon vorgeschlagen das du aus den genannten begriffen eine umfrage machen solltest, bin ich auch für, das ist ambesten


----------



## Yosef (26. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore hab ich bei uns aufm Realm (Forscherliga) noch nie gehört.. Hoffe das kommt auch nicht, klingt ja furchtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Dezember 2009)

Auf Platz Eins :

*Gearscore*

gefolgt von:
-gogo
-DPS
-Ruffarmrun in ICC
-Equipcheck Dalaran Mitte


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (26. Dezember 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> WoW Unwort des Jahres:
> 
> Account Hack
> 
> Begründung: Suggeriert, daß jemand anderes am Verlust des eigenen WoW Account ist, nur nicht der Besitzer.



Spinner wie du sollten auch gehackt werden, was meinst du wie schnell du deine Meinung ändern wirst.
Egal wie gut du dich schützt, man wird dennoch irgendwann gehackt, so ist es bei mir passiert. Ja, ich hab alles, Antivirensoftware, Firewall, nutze nur meine Bookmarks um auf die Seiten zu kommen, klicke keine Links in Mails an, lösche fremdsprachige Spammails sofort usw.
Und dennoch wurd ich gehackt. Sehr witzig! Und schuld ist auf jedenfall Blizzard, weil der Hack erfolgt ist als die Accountverwaltung down war. Und mein Passwort wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt geändert... wie soll das bitte gehen wenn keiner von außen Zugriff auf die Accountverwaltung hat!? Aber natürlich ist immer der User schuld, egal wie gut er sich Schützt und Intelligent er ist. Ich war sogar nicht der einzige an dem Tag der gehackt wurde. Hoch lebe der BNet-Account. Denn die 4 Jahre davor wurde ich nie gehackt, auch wenn das PW das selbe war (was somit also sicher war).
Und bitte, komm mir nicht mit dem Flash 9 Argument, denn selbst Flash 10 hat noch die selbe Sicherheitslücke. Flash sollte man sowieso verbieten.

Aber naja, soviel zum Thema "gehackte Spieler sind immer selber schuld".

Ein Unwort des Jahres habe ich nicht, weil die Dinge die mich nerven weder Wörter sind noch traten sie verhäuft in diesem Jahr auf.
Solche sachen wie "upgedatet" oder "gehitcaped". "mach mal crit" oder "komm in meine range" sind auch schon solche Dinger die ich nimmer hören kann. Denglisch stinkt!


----------



## Hikaro (26. Dezember 2009)

ganz einfach zu beginn warns 3 worte

zu wenig HP

und jetz is es 
ICC PDOK
Gearscore ogog 
Itemlvl no skill


----------



## Renkin (26. Dezember 2009)

icc run plz nur mit gear und erfahrung...
aha...erfahrung in ner neuen instanz^^


----------



## Littletall (26. Dezember 2009)

Ok, sieht eindeutig aus:

Gearscore, gefolgt von Equipcheck (wahlweise mit Dala Mitte), danach kommen so Sachen wie DPS oder die ganzen überzogenen Gruppenanfragen.


----------



## Davidor (26. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore - absolutes /sign

BTW: Schaut doch mal im RP Thread in meiner Signatur vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (26. Dezember 2009)

GEARSCORE
Clearxp/ACM
Itemlvl allg.
DPS


----------



## Gerti (27. Dezember 2009)

Wieso heulen alle rum, wenn man mal einen blick aufs Equip wirft? Wir haben uns auch eben einen ICC10er Randomrun gemacht und ich denke, es ist da nicht falsch, wenn man mal auf einen Blick aufs Equip/Achievements wirft, wie der Char so gesockelt/VZ ist und was man schon so alles gesehen hat. Ein 2k DPS spieler, der soviel dmg macht wie die Tanks, ist da irgendwie fehl am Platz.

Unwort für mich: "Speedrun" bzw "Markenrun"... wird dick im /trade geworben, aber im endeffekt hat man die Instanz nicht clear bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (27. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Unwort für mich: "Speedrun" bzw "Markenrun"...


gabs aber früher mehr.. z.b. für kara...

finds eigentlich dumm das hier leute sowas wie recount oder dps sagen... da das im altagsgeschäft von wow schon immer ne rolle gespielt hat.. ein unwort mhhh "Dala-Mitte" oder "secSkillung"


----------



## utos (27. Dezember 2009)

Mimimimi <--- Das Unwort des Jahres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (27. Dezember 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> gabs aber früher mehr.. z.b. für kara...



Da gabs auch schon die DPS und das itemlevel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (27. Dezember 2009)

DPS


----------



## Rongor (27. Dezember 2009)

Equipmentcheck find ich net sooo schlimm.

ABER, hier im Forum oftmals:

EquipTment(check)

DAS ist nen Unwort


----------



## Eisenschmieder (27. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar:

Equipt statt Equip

und DPS 






Ich wette viele von euch würden sofort rummaulen wenn im randomraid mal was ned sofort klappt und einer da wär der ned so guten schaden macht da seid ihr doch froh das der raidleiter nur gute leute raussucht->gearscore


----------



## J_0_T (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit:

GOGOGOGOGO!!!!!11111


Das is ein tolles unwort... das einfach nur zeigt das man keine innere ruhe besitzt und dadurch absichtlich den anderen schadet da es ja alles zu langsam geht.


----------



## bjxx (27. Dezember 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Auf Platz Eins :
> 
> *Gearscore*
> 
> ...




kann mich da nur anschließen das sind genau die gleichen die ich zum unwort vorgeschlagen hät


----------



## Sassoman (27. Dezember 2009)

N000000000000B !


----------



## Bloodsaber (27. Dezember 2009)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Ich mag...
> 
> *gogo*
> 
> am liebsten


 naja bei uns auf server heißt das:

OGOG


unwort #1 :
DPS

ganz klar zu bc Zeiten wurde eig nie nach dps gefragt da gabst nur gutes oder schlechtes eq

speedrun find ich auch ganz "toll" 
vorallem weil es jez schon "icc speedrun" heißt
_____________________________________________________________________________

eq-check gabs schon immer... wer hat ein kara-eqten nach bt genommen... niemand

und Gearscore kenn ich zwar is auf unserem server nich wirklich läufig


----------



## Su-Si (27. Dezember 2009)

ogogog

omg

l2p


----------



## CharlySteven (27. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Da gabs auch schon die DPS und das itemlevel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop darum find ich die ja auch nich sehr sinnvoll als unwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (27. Dezember 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> jop darum find ich die ja auch nich sehr sinnvoll als unwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber als unding... wenn man sich etliche sachen ma genauer ansieht die mit diesen begriffen verbunden sind in-game


----------



## WoWFreak112 (27. Dezember 2009)

1k winter (bescheurtste Abkürzung die ich bisher gehört habe)
Gearcheck (eigentlich vollkommener Blödsinn, die haben sich eh nur ziehn lassen)
6k DPS (wurde bei uns echt für ICC 10er gefordert)
Russenmethode (Satharion mit Vodka abfüllen bis man ihn looten kann?)


----------



## Nerofw (27. Dezember 2009)

platz1 : Schinken
platz2 : wayne
platz3: rmp,shadowcleave ,kanye west cleaves und andres arena gedöns!


----------



## Graggi (27. Dezember 2009)

Epic

weil die Epics nicht mehr so episch(und schwer zu bekommen) sind wie sie sein sollten


----------



## DiemoX (27. Dezember 2009)

"Nur mit Equip" und "Nur mit Erfolg"...

bzw. Gearscore, ist ja quasi das gleiche.


----------



## Smoleface (27. Dezember 2009)

cleave


----------



## Dragonsóul (27. Dezember 2009)

DIZI

Gottverdammt, ich hasse es!!!


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (27. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit haben wir alle Unwörter (Unworte?) beisammen. Und das Ganze noch im SNG + Handel gepostet, weils ja eh alle in beiden lesen können, die in der Stadt sind. Und die Andren gar nicht..


----------



## Fileskeeper (27. Dezember 2009)

speedrun 

ganz klar


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (27. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse diese frage "wie viel dps?"...


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

für mich ist "GEARSCORE" das Unwort des Jahres!!!

Aber sowas von-.-

Einen hohen Gearscore hat man auch mit nem ebay-account... das hat NICHTS mit Können oder Erfahrung zu tun.


----------



## MuuHn (2. Januar 2010)

Raid durch U25er normal = 50k Gold

Von 50 Loots sind 49 gelocked für Stammis 

"Locked" ist DAS Unwort


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (2. Januar 2010)

mein Unwort des Jahres ist :

Battelnet


----------



## Kalesia (2. Januar 2010)

Speedrun! 

so behämmert wenn einer für pdk  sucht und meinen char net mitnimmt weil er nicht voll 245 ist :/


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2010)

Facepalm
alles was mit Check zu tun hat


----------



## Merlinia (2. Januar 2010)

linkoa schrieb:


> kurze frage mal:
> was ist gearscore?
> also, dass es was mit equipment und dessen bewertung zu tun hat, ist mir klar...
> aber was ist das genau?



Ganz einfach, deine Items haben ein Item lv wie zb 251 in Icc10er und wenn du du jetzt von allen deinen Items das Itemlevel zusammen rechnest haste den Gearscore. Was ich persöhlich unsiinig finde weil jeder Knoob mit 245 eq rumrennt und trozdem überall failen kann und man auch mit Naxx10er eq mit skill auf 5k dps kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber das Unwort des Jahres ist ganz klar : Battle.net


----------



## Abeille (2. Januar 2010)

der Klassiker 

"Rouge" statt Rogue 

dazu dann noch so blöde "supercoolen" Denglishentgleisungen

gearen, gogogo, failen.... 

aber mein absoluter Würgreiz ist die ewige nit, net, ned, nid statt nicht


----------



## Rechthaber (3. Januar 2010)

"Dala-Mitte"

An dem Ort wird der Niedergang der Community ersichtlich


----------



## Grushdak (3. Januar 2010)

Ach hätte da noch nen Dauer-Unwort schlechthin ...

Schwarzfels
Wie kann man das Herz WoWs, "Blackrock", so verdeutschen?^


----------



## Ademos14 (25. Oktober 2010)

Für mich ganz klar Unwort des Jahres:

Patch.


----------



## Xeharnoth (25. Oktober 2010)

Meine Unwörter des Jahres sind:

Gearscore
EQ-/Gearcheck
Nordbank
"min. xx k DPS"
Sturmgipfel


----------



## Rainaar (25. Oktober 2010)

Karkesh schrieb:


> *Tryen*, die eingedeutschte, verbalisierte Form von "Try".
> 
> "Lass den Boss nochmal [...] tryen."



Ja, das ist wirklich übel. Beispiele gibt es ja für sowas genug.

ABER - was in meinen Augen nicht zu toppen ist: "Equip_*t*_check", oder "mit Equip_*t*_". 
Soll man bei sowas  oder besser  ?

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus dem post von Marmelade. Genau das meine ich!


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich schliesse mich wohl der Mehrheit an und der Gewinner ist GEARSCORE .......

der GS und des Addon dazu sollte komplett verboten werden und aus ganz Blizzard verbannt werden ;-)


----------



## gehix (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch für GS (GearScore).
Ganz krass finde ich, dass bei einigen das AddOn ja noch spinnt, nach dem updaten auf Patch 4.0.1 und viele am jammern sind, obwohl es ja doch alle hassen ^^
Das finde ich zum . =)


----------



## monthy (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore ganz klar.

Ein unwortigeres Wort gibt es garnicht.

Mfg


----------



## Russelkurt (25. Oktober 2010)

#1: Gearscore
#2: Equipcheck
#3: locked
#4: OgOOgO/GoGo/gogogogogo/ogog/wirds bald?! (kommt alles aufs Selbe raus)


----------



## Samweisbilbo (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar...
GEARSCORE

"Suchen DD`S für ICC10 mindestens 5600 GS" Hallo geht`s noch?


----------



## wowoo (25. Oktober 2010)

Wieso regt euch Gearscore so auf? Alles was es macht ist den Itemleveldurchschnitt in einem Punkte System anzuzeigen.

Klar sollte man keinen fixen Wert für eine Ini oder einen Raid festlegen, aber Ausrüstung ist neben dem nötigen Skill halt doch das wichtigste..

So schlimm ist das doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Deadwool (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort des Jahres: Cata


----------



## Akow (25. Oktober 2010)

Fail

kommt bei mir aufm Server auch häufiger also vorher im Chat (oder in ner random grp, wenn jemand ausversehen mal nen Fehler macht ~.~)


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

GEARSCORE - und das ist auch DAS Unwort, denn es wird immer genannt...


----------



## LeFreakk (25. Oktober 2010)

gearscroe!! wer hat mit der scheiße eigentlich mal angefangen?


----------



## handzumgrus (25. Oktober 2010)

ich bin für:

Rota


----------



## Pereace2010 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also meine zwei Unwörter sind definitiv:

1. Gearscore

2. Anale [Klassenfähigkeit] <--- wenn das gespamme losgeht bekomme ich immer sehr schwer Aggressionen


----------



## Klirk (25. Oktober 2010)

Ach Leute. Gearscore ist soch ein super Addon wenn man es auch anständig benutzt. in Wotlk gibt es ivems von lvl 200-284 mit dem addon kann man wenigstens ungefähr herausfinden auf welchem lvl sich der Charakter befindet ohne alles anzusehen. Da es vor wotkl sowass wie 25er random raids gar nicht gab war das auch nie ein Thema. Wer aber schon einmal einen solchen organisiert hat, weiss wie mühsam es ist passende Leute zu finden und dabei hilft es enorm.


----------



## hildchen (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort des Jahrs:

Bissreihenfolge

Jedesmal vor der Blattqueen 3 Stunden warten bis man eine Bissreihenfolge erstellt hat ist No Go


WoW-Unwort Ever:

Buffood

Buffood skalliert seit je her viel zu schlecht mit dem Equip. Als ob die paar Zaubermacht etc. mehr im Endeffekt tatsächlich irgendwas ausmachen würden. Wer keinen Schaden macht, macht auch mit Buffood nicht mehr Schaden.


----------



## Aurelîas (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein unwort ist ganz klar GEARSCORE. Ich war nun schon mehrfach i ICC und anderen Inis immer mal mit anderem EQ, die einen nahmen mich mit, die anderen net. Je nach dem was es für leute waren durfte ich mitgehen da es ja ein RND run war wo es auf erfolge nicht an kam oder ich durfte mit weil ich en Hunter bin  und so weiter und so weiter. Gegen Recount habe ich nichts da ich es zu selbstkontrolle nutze. Wenn ich dann allerdings mit Leuten in der GRP bin die meinen am ende der Inis immer Posten zu müssen wer, wie im Recount abgeschlossen at denk ich mir warum gibt es diese Funktion überhaupt.


----------



## Peloquin (25. Oktober 2010)

Hei,

mein absolutes Unwort ist FAIL.

ich finde das ein Großteil der Community jedes nur erdenkliche Wort aus amerkanischen Foren für sich als neuen Wortschatz kopiert. Wenn man dann im TS Hört: Ey looooool alta fail boah Du boone alta Failbob alta lol.

Dann sag ich mir immer. Muss ich eigentlich wirklich noch Raiden gehen? Warum soll man sich so ne unkonzentrierte Kinderscheiße eigentlich noch antun.

Gearscore etc. natürlich auch. Aber fail ist für mich definitiv das unwort des Jahres.

Man merkt richtig wie aufgesetzt es wirkt. Das ist für mich genauso lächerlich wie wenn ich einen hühnerbrüstigen Verpickelten deutschen lustknaben mit Baggy Pants und Basecap rumlaufen sehe, fetten Silberanhänger mit Dollarzeichen und dazu nen Smartphone laut mit Hip Hop in der U-Bahn. Die Leute die Fail benutzen sind vollkommen sprach unkreativ und in der Regel auch sehr gut in Kanakdeutsch.

ABSCHAUM!


----------



## Esda (25. Oktober 2010)

'Nomnomnom' für die neue Druidenbaumform. 

Ich mein... was hat denn die neue Form mit dem Krümelmonster zu tun?


----------



## Jincx (25. Oktober 2010)

EPIC FAIL: Mann merkt das die meisten nur oberflächlich lesen ... der Thread is vom letzten Jahr, folglich is "Gearscore" letztes Jahr das Unwort gewesen.
Ih wäre dieses Jahr auch für "Fail"


----------



## Saíín (25. Oktober 2010)

Alle regen sich über Gearscore oder kurz GS auf, aber insgeheim hat es faste jeder 2 Installiert.

Als ich noch Rnd25er aufgestellt hatte habe ich mir das Addon zu nutzen gemacht.

1. Es gibt dir einen schnellen kurzen einblick wie weit derjenige mit seinem Equip ist.
2. Gibt es in dem Addon eine Funktion die euch anzeigen lässt wie oft der Char einen Boss gelegt hat!

Für leute die das Addon für anprangerungen oder Grp-Suchen ala "Suche DD für ne Rnd HC 6k GS+" sind meines
errachtens einfach nur zum . Aber richtig eingesetzt hilft es imens.

Unwort für mich:

Nerf! Schaut euch einfach mal das WoW Forum an, jeder 3. Thread hat minimum einmal das word nerf drin.


----------



## Rongor (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin da mal provokant.

Mein Unwort ist: COMMUNITY

Warum?? Weil es die micht mehr gibt.
Man schaue sich die Foren mal genau an!

Ansonsten wär da noch REAL ID


----------



## improwars (25. Oktober 2010)

Nr.1 für mich ganz klar die Pest 2010 in WoW- Equipchek!http://www.wow-forum.com/de/38312-equip-check.html!


----------



## Raola (25. Oktober 2010)

Also als es das Gearscor n och nicht gab war mein persöhnliches unwort, naja war eher ein satz:

Du hast zu wenig HP zum Tanken

war noch vor Icc ^^


----------



## Whitepeach (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwörter auf Spieler-Ebene im rdm hc: "Gogo ich hab gleich Raid"

Unwörter bei Blizzard Activision: *One-Day Exempt*


----------



## Doncalzone (25. Oktober 2010)

Meine Unwörter Best of würde ich sogar sagen sind,

*pwned

mimimi

Wayne

Bergtroll*


----------



## GammaChief (25. Oktober 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> simpel, einfach, und unangefochten klar favorit # 1 :
> 
> 
> GEARSCORE


----------



## Creeb (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein Unwort ist,

/w me

wenn ich was von der betroffenen Person möchte, was sollte ich sonst machen einen Brief schreiben?


----------



## Rannik (25. Oktober 2010)

Seit dem letzten Patch:
"Wut-Normalisierung"


----------



## Sin (25. Oktober 2010)

Cataclysm


----------



## Shabuki (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwörter des Jahres
1.Gearscore - gebt mir ne zeitmaschine und ich leg den kerl um ders erfunden hat
2. Recount - nach 5 mins im flammenschlund sowas sehen zu wollen ist arm
3. E&E sollte vorhanden sein - super nachwuchsförderung... echt
4. Equipcheck
5. Nur Leute ohne need auf Pet / Mountdrop


----------



## Pomela (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore !


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Platz 1: "ogogog"

Platz 2: "E&E" _ (und echt, bei uns auf dem Server fragen immer noch Leute was das heißt...)_

Platz 3: "Movementkrüppel" _(und alle Artverwandten - denn wir reden hier von einem Spiel, das einzige was sich
 	hiier bewegt ist die Hand und da kenne ich einen ähnlichen "Sport" der mehr Spaß macht ^^)_

Platz 4: "whisper /me" _(ja wem denn sonst ?)_

Platz 5: "Equipcheck" _(Jo, und dann checke ich sein Equip und mache /taget x /lol)
_


----------



## gandosh shatt (25. Oktober 2010)

wort = "Gearscore"

und als satz hätte ich da auch noch was = "gs chek mitte dala"


----------



## Irmeli (25. Oktober 2010)

Den Ausdruck: "Sockel schleifen" ist für mich das absolute Unwort der Jahre


----------



## Flowersun (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar: GearScroe!


----------



## LoveThisGame (25. Oktober 2010)

gearscore, equipcheck, erfahrung kann über sowas nur den kopf schütteln ! klar is das ein alter thread nur wie stellt ihr nen random raid für den aktuellen content auf ? mit am besten grünequipten noobs mit null bosskenntnis die am trash vor dem 1.boss schon 5 mal wipen ?

oder dps ? gibt nunmal bosse die enrage gehen wenn der damage nicht paßt *kopfschüttel* !


----------



## Hankk (25. Oktober 2010)

Alter thread, aber noch immer aktuell.

Von daher ist das Unwort des Jahres für mich ganz klar:  Gearscore

MfG,

Hankk 

@Bandit:  was heisst denn E&E? Equip und Erfahrung? Hab ich noch nie bei uns auf dem server in der Form gelesen...


----------



## Marnir (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke man kann die ganzen genannten Wörter in einen einfachen Zusammenhang bringen:


Der Raidleiter eines Raids startet (meist in Dalaran) einen EQUIPCHECK bei dem er zuerst mal den GEARSCORE der "Raidbewerber" checkt. Oftmals wird noch eine gewisse XP anhand erreichter Achievements (ACMs) gefordert. Ziel des ganzen ist (neben Heilern un Tanks), dass die DDs die in den Raid möchten ausreichend DMG machen um möglichst hohe DPS-Werte auf dem Penismeter (Recount, Skada) zu erreichen. 

Ob die eingeladenen Leute dann vllt. Movementkrüppel sind spielt keine Rolle solange sie unter den ersten drei des Penismeter sind.


Eine Entwicklung die WoW ein weiteren Teil seines Spaßfaktors geraubt hat...

Klar hat fast jeder Gearscore installiert, aber nunja....wenn der Rest des Servers nach GS geht bleibt einem ja auch nich viel mehr übrig oder?



mfG


----------



## Saíín (25. Oktober 2010)

Marnir schrieb:


> Klar hat fast jeder Gearscore installiert, aber nunja....wenn der Rest des Servers nach GS geht bleibt einem ja auch nich viel mehr übrig oder?



Und weil der rest des Servers von der Brücke springt musst du hinter her Springen oder wie?


----------



## Akusai (25. Oktober 2010)

1: aufjeden Fall "*Unwort" *!! ganz dolle weit oben

2: *mimimi *und das könnt noch gewinnen wenn den leuten noch mehr neue Sachen zugemutet werden (wie die anstehende Erweiterung) dieses Jahr


----------



## Marnir (25. Oktober 2010)

Saíín schrieb:


> Und weil der rest des Servers von der Brücke springt musst du hinter her Springen oder wie?




nö, aber ansonsten haste auf Frostwolf z.B. keine Chance in nen Raid reinzukommen


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar:

Gearscore
Locked
..... und Gearscore

Selten wurden Spieler unfelxibler beahandelt als durch dieses AddOn!!


----------



## Potpotom (25. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Platz 2: "E&E" _(und echt, bei uns auf dem Server fragen immer noch Leute was das heißt...)_


Öhm... das weiss doch jedes Kind, dass das die E&E information consultants AG ist.


----------



## Dawna (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein Unwort des Jahres:

Flex-ID


----------



## Choccoboo (25. Oktober 2010)

also mal abgesehen von: GearScore, Digitale-Penis-Stütze (kurz: DPS  ) steht bei mir auch noch ganz hoch im Kurs: " bla bla..... /WAVE me!"

wer hat sich WAVE bitte ausgedacht? -.-


----------



## Erzsebeth (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Nr 1) Gearscore

Nr.2) L2P


ne ganze Weile gar nichts und dann kommt die Aussage die mich z.Zt. echt am meisten ankotzt (ist zwar keine einzelnes Wort, aber einfach nur nervig)
*
"....also zu Classic-Zeiten....BLAH BLAH BLAH..."* War alles besser, alles schöner, alles schwerer, hatte noch nicht jeder X-beliebige das Mount XY, konnte man noch mit einem Epic in OG stundenlang posen und überhaupt war alles besser...
....alle anderen Späteinsteiger sind UNWÜRDIG und GIMPS und NOOBS...und weiß der Kuckuck was wir noch alles sind.

LG Erzsebeth


----------



## -T- (25. Oktober 2010)

gearscore. was bringt mir das beste equip wenn ich nich mit umgehen kann? nich den 2. gang finden aber hauptsache mal nen lambo in der garage. quasi.
is ja fast noch mieser als kreditscoring


----------



## evanmarx (25. Oktober 2010)

/poke


----------



## Saíín (25. Oktober 2010)

Marnir schrieb:


> nö, aber ansonsten haste auf Frostwolf z.B. keine Chance in nen Raid reinzukommen



Trotdem verstehe ich nicht warum du dann GS installiert HABEN MUSST!

Erklär mir das mal bitte? Nur weil die Raidleiter auf ein GS von XYZ bestehen musst du das Addon installiert haben um in den Raid reinzukommen????

Dann gehst de zu deinem Gildenmember das Installiert hast und fragst da nach und schwubs die wubs haste deinen "GS". Aber deshalb muss man es doch nicht installiert haben.


----------



## Ascanius (25. Oktober 2010)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> ogog
> Wurde zumindest auf Ambossar als Ersatz für gogo genommen, kam durch eine Gilde auf.



Hehe meinst wahrscheinlich die Gilde "zomfgolologog".

War zu Beginn eine Gruppe (u. A. von mir) handverlesener Twinks die ein wenig den 10er Content aufgemischt haben. Nach und nach kam aber mehr Dreck in die Gilde. Zu dieser Zeit habe ich dann auch aufgehört zu spielen, daher habe ich auch keine Ahnung ob die Gilde noch existiert.

Der Name sollte soviel "Understatement" wie möglich bieten, Aufmerksamkeit erregen und natürlich auch hier und da für ein Schmunzeln sorgen - ich glaube das ist uns gelungen ;-)


----------



## MasterCrain (25. Oktober 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Hehe meinst wahrscheinlich die Gilde "zomfgolologog".
> 
> War zu Beginn eine Gruppe (u. A. von mir) handverlesener Twinks die ein wenig den 10er Content aufgemischt haben. Nach und nach kam aber mehr Dreck in die Gilde. Zu dieser Zeit habe ich dann auch aufgehört zu spielen, daher habe ich auch keine Ahnung ob die Gilde noch existiert.
> 
> Der Name sollte soviel "Understatement" wie möglich bieten, Aufmerksamkeit erregen und natürlich auch hier und da für ein Schmunzeln sorgen - ich glaube das ist uns gelungen ;-)



ogog ist einfach entstanden als jemand gogo schreiben wollte und schon beim o war bevor er das g geschafft hatte. Passiert wenn man zu schnell tippt schon mal. Mehr steckt da nicht hinter


----------



## Ascanius (25. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> ogog ist einfach entstanden als jemand gogo schreiben wollte und schon beim o war bevor er das g geschafft hatte. Passiert wenn man zu schnell tippt schon mal. Mehr steckt da nicht hinter




Mein Zitat war eine Reaktion auf den Gildennamen einer Gilde auf einem Server bei der ich zufällig Gründungsmitglied war...

Weiß jetzt nicht was du mir mit deinem Kommentar sagen willst...


----------



## Tounho (25. Oktober 2010)

Nr. 1: locked
Nr. 2: OGOGOGOGOG


----------



## MayoAmok (25. Oktober 2010)

Leute seht es ein. Gearscore kann dieses Jahr nicht zum Unwort gewählt werden, weil es letztes Jahr schon diesen Posten innehatte. 

Für dieses Jahr sehe ich ein Wort auf Platz 1, welches aus der Nutzung von Gearscore resultierte.

Und zwar: 

Anwinken.



Also bitte. Lächerlicher geht es kaum noch.


----------



## Chirogue (25. Oktober 2010)

#1 Gearscore


----------



## khatharr (25. Oktober 2010)

Meinen Liebling hab ich noch nicht entdeckt 
(hab aber auch nicht alle Posts genau durchgesehen, da ja eh in jedem DPS und Gearscore steht):


Der [Dungeonfinder] und die tollen Gruppen und Instanzen die er "findet". 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wobei ich den [Ramponierten Schwertgriff] auch ganz passend als Un-Wort des Jahres finde.


Wir haben ja noch 2 Monate Zeit bis Jahresende, in denen ja auch Cataclysm rauskommt. Da findet sich bestimmt ein SuperBug... äh ... Feature, dass uns in den Wahnsinn treiben wird 
Im Moment z.B. Namensplaketten-, Betrachten-, Friedhof-Holzmount- oder der allseits beliebte Über-Dala-ohne-Fallschirm-abmount -BUG.
​Grüße!


----------



## dedennis (25. Oktober 2010)

*1.Gearscore
2.lfm
3.lfg
4. clearrun
5. gogogo
*


----------



## Norica (25. Oktober 2010)

1. Gearscore
2. og og
3. Healtank
4. *betreten der ini - ein DD sagt* gogo


----------



## Kovacs (25. Oktober 2010)

ganz klar "fail", niedlichstes Modewort der Konsolengeneration (Regel: baue es in JEDEN Satz ein, klingt coooool und dann bist du coooool)


----------



## sP!edk1ll (25. Oktober 2010)

also meine Lieblingsunwörter dieses Jahres sind:

auf Platz 3: Gearscore

auf Platz 2, der erst frische Neuling: entschlackte Talentbäume

und die Nummer 1(nein nicht gogo ;D): sondern "OGOGO!"

also ehrlich, welcher Trottel ist darauf gekommen, dass "GOGO" rückwärts mit nem zusätzlichen "O" zu schreiben cool wäre...

in diesem Sinne...
mfg Flo

Edit: stelle fest der Post über mir ist noch treffender, darum
Platz 0 (XD): fail


----------



## Benegeserit (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore, 
eq-check, 
fail

alles unwörter^^

mach doch aus den bisher am meisten genannten unwörtern ne umfrage, so wäre es übersichtlich und man könnte ersehen 
welches wort gekürt werden würde.


----------



## Rygel (25. Oktober 2010)

1.) gearscore
2.) movement
3.) hand von a'dal


----------



## heiduei (25. Oktober 2010)

öhm... igitt... lauter necromancer hier


----------



## Dispair (25. Oktober 2010)

Choccoboo schrieb:


> also mal abgesehen von: GearScore, Digitale-Penis-Stütze (kurz: DPS  ) steht bei mir auch noch ganz hoch im Kurs: " bla bla..... /WAVE me!"
> 
> wer hat sich WAVE bitte ausgedacht? -.-



 öhm.. /wave steht für winken... man winkt den entsprechenden spieler an damit der sieht wer mitmöchte und denjenigen checken kann


----------



## brisiningr (25. Oktober 2010)

Na LOS OGOGO!!!
Und EPIXXXX!!!!


----------



## BobaBasti (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore!


----------



## Nodoka (25. Oktober 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> 1.) gearscore
> 2.) movement
> 3.) hand von a'dal




äääääähhhhhhmm	"hand von a'dal" lol?? erklärung bitte, warum unwort?


----------



## Irandor (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar kein einzelnes Wort aber bei mir ist es. 

Kommst nicht mit, GS zu low. 

Ansonsten wenn nur Wörter dann 	Gearscore
							locked


----------



## yaime (25. Oktober 2010)

Pointheal


----------



## drothi (25. Oktober 2010)

WOW an sich, ist schon das schlimmste Unwort.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Oktober 2010)

drothi schrieb:


> WOW an sich, ist schon das schlimmste Unwort.



Ein /flame on zu erwarten ist immer gut, nicht wahr?
Versteh den Sinn deines kleinen Kreuzzuges gegen WoW nicht...wenn du das Spiel nicht magst, dann spiel es nicht, aber anderen Leuten das Spiel schlechtzumachen ist relativ peinlich und kindisch...just saying.

@ Topic: Kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, zock erst seit ein paar Tagen wieder auf Offi. Ansonsten würde ich aber sagen
1. Cataclysm, weils kein Mensch aussprechen kann (bzw. die deutsche Fassung "Kataklysmus" - Aua)
2. GearScore, nervt sogar auf Privatservern


----------



## Zhiala (25. Oktober 2010)

- OGOGO 	(klingt wie ein Neandertaler...ich groß, ich Keule^^)
- "Nur mit Erfolg" (warum sollte ich mitwollen wenn ich schon alles erreicht hab? Knapp 1 Minute zum erklären sollte wohl drin sein)
- gearscore 	(skillfrei in Heros gammeln nur damit man mal zumindest Naxx sehen kann weil die Deppen 5k+ gs dafür wollen?)

Aber schlimmer als all die Unwörter sind die Leute die sich für was besseres halten weil ihre Gilde sie durch ICC geschleift hat, die Pfeifen die beim 1. Wipe weg sind und die Ungeduldigen die nicht warten können bis der Tank den ersten Mob erreicht hat bevor sie pullen.

Besonders letztere beiden Sorten haben hoffentlich mit Cata so richtig zu leiden


----------



## _Sinafay_ (25. Oktober 2010)

für mich zählt auf jeden Fall unter anderem (so wie GearScore, DPS etc pp) auf jeden Fall URTÜMLICHES zum unwort. ich kanns nicht mehr hören
zuerst wird gejammert das es so teuer ist, weils jeder braucht, jetzt wirds einem nachgeschmissen, jeder meckert über den preis..

bäh.


----------



## Synus (25. Oktober 2010)

erst kürzlich in einer ini von einem dd gehört: >Outrangen< 

gibt noch allerlei Kombinationen von deutschen und englischen Wörtern oder auch englische wörter die auf deutsche Grammatik treffen ( lolig, DPSen, failen, wobei Wörter wie critten, rezzen, buffen schon ganz tief verankert sind


----------



## The Reptil (25. Oktober 2010)

GOGOGO

oder auch 

OG OG OG

noch schlimmer ^^


----------



## Thori'dal (25. Oktober 2010)

ganz klar ohne frage 
Gearscore


----------



## Posey (25. Oktober 2010)

Meine Unwörter/Sätze:

Nur mit 5.8 GS und AV!
GO!
Gearscore/GS
GO?
GOGO!
OGOG!
Poste mal dein AV
DPS


----------



## Myriu (25. Oktober 2010)

Etwas schlimmeres als Gearscore gibts nicht.^^


----------



## Cathan (25. Oktober 2010)

Myriu schrieb:


> Etwas schlimmeres als Gearscore gibts nicht.^^


doch, Idioten mit überhöhten GS-Anforderungen.


----------



## Barkyo (25. Oktober 2010)

GEARSCORE (!!!)


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Oktober 2010)

Cataclysmus


----------



## jls13 (25. Oktober 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Unwort #1: Gearscore!
> Und das WoW-Wort des Jahres: Cataclysm



Dito


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es ein Satz sein darf: 

"Etwas schlimmeres als Gearscore gibts nicht.^^ "

MIndestens genauso dümmlich wie

"Gearscore" 

*g*



Ich finde es echt interessant, dass hier jemand "Movement" zum Unwort ernennen wollte....oO
Hör ich da jemanden jammern, der sich bei Bosskämpfen nicht bewegen will/kann? *gg*


----------



## Dragull (25. Oktober 2010)

GAERSCORE

Noob


----------



## Obsurd (25. Oktober 2010)

ganz klar gearscore oder penismeter


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]die nummer eins ist.............................  [/font]"GearScore"*[/font]


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2010)

Das einzige was ich noch dümmer finde als Gearscore, ist Gearscore-Bashing, mal ehrlich...oO


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Oktober 2010)

"Heal-DD"
Für mich Platz 1


----------



## WoWevolution (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort=GS,Gearscore


----------



## Jobbl (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde sagen Gearscore.
Das Addon ist zwar gut dazu, um sich grob das Equip anzuschauen, aber für mehr auch nich.
Da bin ich schon eher für nen Eq-Check, weil man für bestimmte Instanzen auch ein bestimmtes minimum an Equip braucht.
Bei Dps etc finde ich, dass danach atm nicht wirklich oft gefragt wird, und atm deswegen auch nich das WoW-Unwort des Jahres werden kann.


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man in dem klügsten Text der Welt, das Wort "Gearscore" erwähnt, sinkt das Niveau des Textes auf das einer Schnecke.


----------



## Khumbu (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein schlimmstes unwort bezieht sich auf low level chars:hei was soll das mach ma Dps^^


----------



## Manotis (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore


----------



## Valdos Theolos (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore natürlich.
DPS und EQ-Check finde ich eig. ganz in Ordnung, da man einfach wissen muss was man mitnimmt.
GS ist da einfach ein sehr schlechter Richtwert.


----------



## Scheuerbürste (25. Oktober 2010)

Meine sind...
DPS,
Locked,
und vor allem Gearscore (was zweifels ohne eine Aussage über die Fähigkeit des Spielers ist *lol*  ) !!


----------



## ЪłøøđŁiĸē (25. Oktober 2010)

Dala Mitte


----------



## Jangoarr (25. Oktober 2010)

Für mich ganz klar
GEARSCORE
das was das den spieler nur noch in eine zahl und nicht in sein skill drückt

mfg der der des wegen seine schadensklassen eingemottet hat und sich 3 tanks hoch geprügelt hat


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore ;D


----------



## Petersburg (25. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv GearScore Dps


----------



## SirLentzelord (25. Oktober 2010)

jaja Unwort des Jahres ist......[attachment=11280:6k-gear-score-kill-yourslef.jpg]


----------



## Herz des Phönix (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore
und was ich auch vermehrt höre ist "FAIL" "EPIC FAIL" "OLOLO FAIL" "U FAILED SO HARD OLOL" etc.


----------



## DeusxE (25. Oktober 2010)

Für Mich auch klar........Gearscore 

Weil seit Einführung des Add-ons du für viele nur noch eine Zahl warst ,und das können nicht mehr gefragt war.
Leider bei vielen noch so!


----------



## IkilledKenny (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich wette 90% der Leute die hier Gearscore schreiben, habens selber installiert


----------



## Pavnik (25. Oktober 2010)

Die meisten die es haben, wissen nicht was man damit alles anstellen kann! (das sagt einem nämlich nicht nur einfach eine zahl an)


----------



## Luc - (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort des Jahres ist "[font="'Arial Black"]_*Gearscore*_[/font]"

MfG Luc -


----------



## SanRelm (26. Oktober 2010)

*GEARSCORE* ohne Diskussion


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (26. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich wette 90% der Leute die hier Gearscore schreiben, habens selber installiert



Klar, schließlich muss man den eigenen "Gearscore" ja kennen, bevor die Antwort nach dem Gearcheck "OH LOLO NUB GEH HDW FARMEN GS 5733 is zu lowwwwwwwwwwww NOOOB!!!" lautet...


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich wette 90% der Leute die hier Gearscore schreiben, habens selber installiert



ich habs net *Ätsch*  spiele generell ohne addons und lebe noch


----------



## Gothmorg (26. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore, und ja, ich habe es selbst, denn wie soll man mittlerweile bitteschön ohne auskommen? Ich hab das nich, weil ich es toll finde, sondern weil es nich anders geht ...


----------



## LoveThisGame (27. Oktober 2010)

oh warum bleibst du denn in der grünen glibber pfütze stehen ? hättest da mal lieber rausgehen sollen wie kann man denn so blöd sein jetzt bist du verreckt so ne scheiße aber auch === kurz einfach nur FAIL

noch alles für icc 25 gesucht nehmen nur leute mit die schon einiges aus dem 10er haben === kurz ab GEARSCORE ca. 5,4K

ihr solltet eure klasse aber auch spielen können eure 10er items machen alleine keinen schaden und die skillung sollte auch stimmen === kurz DPS ca. 7K

nur mal einige beispiele wie abkürzungen und addons die schnelle kommunikation und die auslese geeigneter raidmitglieder erleichtern und beschleunigen !

verstehe daher beim besten willen nicht was daran unwörter sein sollen ! das  gewisse grundvorraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen sollte jedem klar sein !
equipckecks gab es bereits laaaaaange vor gearscore früher eben am brunnen in sw bzw iwo in og heute eben in dalaran mitte wenn ich nen raid aufmach kaufe ich ja nicht die katze im sack  sofern ich die leute nicht kenne und weiß ob sie insoweit raidtauglich sind das movement kann man ja kaum vorher testen dazu kann es auch helfen sich erfolge anzuschauen.

das es zweifellos hirnverbrannte gimps mit völlig überzogenen forderungen gibt die random mehr wie nur luftschiff auf hero versuchen wollen am besten den lk auch noch liegen sehen wollen und dann komplett 264er gear für icc25 fordern also 6,0k GS bezweifel ich nicht, nur daraus dann  addons die schuld in die schuhe schieben zu wollen und unwörter rauszufiltern is einfach quatsch !

habe genung randoms gesehen die gut waren max mit randoms war bisher im 25er bloodqueen leider aber nicht geschafft dann aus zeitgründen abgebrochen, gab aber genausoviele gegenteilige beispiele die schon an lady todeswhisper gewiped sind und ja ich habe wipes beim luftschiff NH gesehen und miterlebt !!! bei mir auf dem server würd ich sagen is der schnitt iwo zwischen 6-8 mit random raids im 25er, wobei sicher jeder weiß das modermiene und ganz speziell prof, traumwandler und der rat für viele viele viele random raids endstation sind ganz egal wie gut das equip, dps, oder eben der GS sind, stammgruppen jeder art müssen sich auch erstmal einspielen und legen nicht am ersten gemeinsamen raidtag 12/12 ! Daher mein persönliches unwort des jahres ganz eindeutig

                        	CHILL mal, kann mit dem späthyppie släng mal sogar nix anfangen


----------



## Oddygon (27. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore <3 ... das ist neben den Erfolgspunkten, den Titeln und den Epicmounts das einzige was in WoW zählt  .. Catch 'em All


----------



## flandaan (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde "*Movementskill*" viel schlimmer !!


----------



## Komakomi (27. Oktober 2010)

GS als Gearscore, wer braucht noch nen GS als Super-Magic-Heile-Popel? 
Wird sich hoffentlich mit Cata wieder ändern 

"Suchen noch für ICC run, nur mit erfahrung und GS xxxx /winken bei Dala mitte"

Die Beste Variante davon die ich gelesen hatte (vor 2-3 Wochen)
"Suchen noch 1 DD für Naxx 10, min. Gerscore 5800 mit erfahrung (Alle Erfolge aus dem 10er Naxx)"
Ich entschloss mich der Gruppe anzuschließen, in der sich gut ausgestatete Spieler befanden und ein Comandierender Raidleader mit grün blauem Equip...

Ich hab bis heute keine Ahnung, was mein Gearscore ist, da ich mir nie die Mühe machte dieses Addon herunter zu laden, ich wirde nur kurz vor ICC mal angeschrieben, wie hoch der sei. Kurze Zeit später machte ich eine Pause - dann muss es wohl den höhepunkt erreicht haben. Vor 2 Monaten sah ich dann wieder einen Lade-Screen und sah das unerträgliche Gespame im /2 und es stand nur da "Gearscore minimal" und "Hunter, gearscore so und so sucht" ect.

Im nächsten Addon ist dann etwas ähnliches direkt in den Doungenfinder eingebaut - und man sieht jezt schon in der Übersicht Welche Item-Lvl man derzeit im Durchschnitt hat.
Aber der Begriff Gearscore sollte verschwinden und unter anderem Namen wieder auftauchen, da der GS wie wir ihn aus BC und Classic kennen wieder relevant wird um das Mana der Heiler zu swchützen!


----------



## Rolandos (27. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore eindeutig, und ich hatte es auch selbst installiert.

Warum, um den Raidleiter auszumessen, wenn der nicht mindestens dem Raiddurchschnitt der Anderen entsprach, habe ich den Raid darüber informiert und bin gegangen. Oft hat der RL dann noch lange weiter suchen müssen


----------



## Heavyimpact (27. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Gearscore eindeutig, und ich hatte es auch selbst installiert.
> 
> Warum, um den Raidleiter auszumessen, wenn der nicht mindestens dem Raiddurchschnitt der Anderen entsprach, habe ich den Raid darüber informiert und bin gegangen. Oft hat der RL dann noch lange weiter suchen müssen



...das ist ne gute Idee, bin ich noch net drauf gekommen, aber ist echt all zu wahr...gerade 80 geworden mit nem Twink und dann meinen sie, sie müßten mal schnell von anderen hochgezogen werden...Egos hoch zehn! 
Werde mir das auch angewöhnen!!! 

Ah Unwort : klar Gearscore !!!!

Gut war letztens auch SUCHE für Weekly " Der Flammenleviatan muss sterben " noch 2 Tanks und 2 Heal


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (27. Oktober 2010)

Equipcheck
Gearscore


----------



## Komakomi (27. Oktober 2010)

Heavyimpact schrieb:


> Gut war letztens auch SUCHE für Weekly " Der Flammenleviatan muss sterben " noch 2 Tanks und 2 Heal



Made my day! xD


----------



## handzumgrus (27. Oktober 2010)

ich bin noch immer für Rota

dieses wort steht für komplette gehirnerweichung


----------



## C0deX (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin für "Deine Mutter...." Ich kanns nimmer lesen diesen Schwachsinn. Chuck Noris wurde von "Deine Mutter..." beerbt...

An alle die sich immer wegen GS aufregen man sieht schon ein wenig am GS was Leute schon gesehen haben ect. GS beschimpfen immer die Leute die eben keinen haben. Das ist bei einer anderen Variante im Leben genau so, da sagen auch immer die kleinen, die Größe wäre nicht entscheident. 

Können/Erfahrung + GS > all


----------



## Martok (27. Oktober 2010)

EQ-check


----------



## Mr. Käse (27. Oktober 2010)

Kataklysmus


----------



## LoveThisGame (28. Oktober 2010)

Oddygon schrieb:


> Gearscore <3 ... das ist neben den Erfolgspunkten, den Titeln und den Epicmounts das einzige was in WoW zählt  .. Catch 'em All





erfolgspunkte sind momentan mal so rein gar nix wert auch epic mounts taugen kaum was mit dem rest geb ich dir allerdings recht


----------



## Oddygon (28. Oktober 2010)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> erfolgspunkte sind momentan mal so rein gar nix wert auch epic mounts taugen kaum was mit dem rest geb ich dir allerdings recht



klar wenn ich mehr Punkte wie du hab schon  .. und Epic Mounts sehn doch hübsch aus und mit den Dingern aus ICC kannste auch ganz gut rumprotzen hehe


----------



## Yiraja (28. Oktober 2010)

Oddygon schrieb:


> klar wenn ich mehr Punkte wie du hab schon  .. und Epic Mounts sehn doch hübsch aus und mit den Dingern aus ICC kannste auch ganz gut rumprotzen hehe




naja punkte bringen definitv nix ^^ und wenn du mehr als irgendwer hast kriegste eh nur nen "no real life" flame und damit wäre das protzen dann auch schon vorbei^^


----------



## Oddygon (28. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja punkte bringen definitv nix ^^ und wenn du mehr als irgendwer hast kriegste eh nur nen "no real life" flame und damit wäre das protzen dann auch schon vorbei^^



So dummes Gelaber! Man muss ned 18 stunden am tag zocken um in WoW was zu erreichen, das soooo der dümmste Aberglaube aller Zeiten, ich habe Freundin mit der ich jeden 2ten Tag was mache und mit mein Kumpels auch, am We bin ich eigtl. fast gar ned daheim und arbeite auch 5-6 tage die Woche Vollzeit, und trotzdem habe ich 3 80er mit 5600-6300 GS, mein Main hat an die 8k Erfolgspunkte und 28 Titel und ich spiele grad mal knapp ne Jahr, nur die Leutz die zu hohl sind um effektiv zu zocken oder das Game insgesamt überhaupt mal richtig zu raffen brauchen für jeden Mist Ewigkeiten! nix gegen dich aber musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## LoveThisGame (29. Oktober 2010)

Oddygon schrieb:


> klar wenn ich mehr Punkte wie du hab schon  .. und Epic Mounts sehn doch hübsch aus und mit den Dingern aus ICC kannste auch ganz gut rumprotzen hehe



was machste dann ? stehst neben mir und fühlst dich toll weil irgendwann mal irgendwo X mal mehr von A nach B gelaufen bist und dabei C eingesammelt hast und dabei D entdeckt hast oder was ?
was soll ich mit 50 pets ? hab so gut wie nie eines "draußen"...

wenns um avs geht ok is für manchen raid invite sicher von vorteil aber der großteil von dem ganzen erfolgsbullshit is meiner meinung nach sinnlos !

und wenns ums auschauen ginge was du ja mit den mounts ansprichst müßte man auf so manches T-set schlichtweg verzichten aus eben diesem grund, wären die epic mounts hingegen nochmal 5 oder 10% schneller hätten sie für mich auch was nützliches !


----------



## BlackRobe (29. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore #1
Equipcheck #2


----------



## Cathalina (29. Oktober 2010)

- Gearcheck
- ogog
- Schwanzvergleich (recount)


----------



## Knallkörper (29. Oktober 2010)

Oddygon schrieb:


> So dummes Gelaber! Man muss ned 18 stunden am tag zocken um in WoW was zu erreichen, das soooo der dümmste Aberglaube aller Zeiten, ich habe Freundin mit der ich jeden 2ten Tag was mache und mit mein Kumpels auch, am We bin ich eigtl. fast gar ned daheim und arbeite auch 5-6 tage die Woche Vollzeit, und trotzdem habe ich 3 80er mit 5600-6300 GS, mein Main hat an die 8k Erfolgspunkte und 28 Titel und ich spiele grad mal knapp ne Jahr, nur die Leutz die zu hohl sind um effektiv zu zocken oder das Game insgesamt überhaupt mal richtig zu raffen brauchen für jeden Mist Ewigkeiten! nix gegen dich aber musste mal gesagt werden




sehe ich ähnlich!


Btt: Clearrun...


----------



## Luzîfer323 (29. Oktober 2010)

Das WoW Unwort des Jahres ?

"Casual-Gamer" natürlich... wie schon die letzten 2 Jahre... brauch man sich doch nur angucken was durch diese Art von spieler aus WoW geworden ist -.-

Bleibt nur die hoffnung das es mit Cata wieder besser wird... obwohl meine Hoffnung schwinden, denn auf der Blizzcon hieß es schon wieder mit jedem Contentpatch, also mit jedem Raid kommt auch eine neue 5er inni.... also wird den leuten weiter das Equip des letzten Raid-Tier in der nächsten 5er inni hinterher geworfen... 
... und wenn die dann noch einen hauchzarten tick anspruchsvoll ist siehe Hallen der Reflektion, dann whinen die gleich wieder rum.


Sofar ist Casual-Gamer für mich auch das Unwort des Jahrzehnts.


----------



## Branntwein (29. Oktober 2010)

unangefochten-und-wir-alle-hoffen-dass-es-niemals-wieder-auftauchen-wird-auch-wenn-einige-Spieler-es-immernoch-als-Ausschlussgrund-einer-Instanz-eines-Raids-oder-einer-Gilde-nehmen-anstatt-als-Vergleichswert-mal-abgesehen-davon-dass-man-mit-einem-5,8k-Wert-komplett-PvP-Equipped-in-einem-Raid-nicht-zu-gebrauchen-ist-den-meisten-es-aber-nicht-auffällt-weil-sie-eben-viel-viel-viel-viel-zu-wenig-Zeit-für-irgendwas-haben-und-nur-schnell-ihre-Raids-durchprügeln-wollen-und-daran-der-Spielspaß-Enorm-sinkt-und-nun-begrüßen-wir-das-absolute-unwort-des-Jahres-mit-einem-großen-Beifall-und-Jubelausbruch=GEARSCORE

Jesus fucking Christ! es gibt wirklich kein Wort über das ich mich in WoW dermaßen oft aufgeregt habe, wie über dieses.


----------



## Satyra (29. Oktober 2010)

Auch bei mir gewinnt [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]GS o. GEARSCORE definitiv. Gott wie es mich aufregt das Leute dieses dämliche Addon als Ersatz fürs Denken benutzen. Ne man guckt sich das Equip, die Sockel, die Skillung und die Erfolge nimmer an. Ein nichtssagender Zahlenwert nimmt einem ja sowas ab.... [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ich auch noch gräßlich finde ist Gold oder Verkaufsrun wo irgendwelchen Items versteigert werden. Das wäre bei mir mindestens auf Platz 2 des Unworts. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Platz 3 geht an anal! Ich weiß nicht ob das überall so schlimm ist aber jeder der den Handelschannel von Dethecus kennt, weiß was ich meine. Stundenlang posten kleine Kinder alle möglichen Klassenfertigkeiten und setzen das Wort anal davor. Und das finden die witzig! Ok vielleicht macht es sie auch irgendwie an, ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich finds einfach nur super nervig genau wie Chuck Norris Sprüche und Deine Mutter Witze...[/font]


----------



## wowking (29. Oktober 2010)

Gold DKP Run!


----------



## Bigsteven (29. Oktober 2010)

Meine Favoriten:

*Locked* (wer locked kann alleine gehen)

*Equip-Check* (Was sich da manche zusammenfaseln wenn sie einen ablehnen ist unbeschreiblich)

*GS* (muss ich ja nix mehr zu schreiben, was ?)

*lfg grp für weekly* (Wenn das 20 Leute gleichzeitig schreiben merkt man sehr deutlich wie faul viele aufm Server sind)


----------



## Surtos (29. Oktober 2010)

EgoDPS


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein persönliches Unwort : "Catalysm" und alle anderen Möglichkeiten Cataclysm falsch auszusprechen..


----------



## c0bRa (29. Oktober 2010)

Bigsteven schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten:
> *Locked* (wer locked kann alleine gehen)


Hab ich nix gegen, wenn er Beispielsweise irgend ein Huntertrinket locked, hat mein Priest da keine Probleme damit...  Und ich finds fairer, als die Idioten, die sich das Teil dann als PM einfach einstecken... ^^

Ansonsten gewinnt auch bei mir Gearscore... Und die Idioten, die nciht rallen dass PvP Zeugs nichts in PvE bringt, hauptsache 6300 ^^


----------



## Killerbeef (29. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore.

Dieses Wort hat eindeutig ein Stück WoW zerstört 

MfG


----------



## Killerbeef (29. Oktober 2010)

Oddygon schrieb:


> So dummes Gelaber! Man muss ned 18 stunden am tag zocken um in WoW was zu erreichen, das soooo der dümmste Aberglaube aller Zeiten, ich habe Freundin mit der ich jeden 2ten Tag was mache und mit mein Kumpels auch, am We bin ich eigtl. fast gar ned daheim und arbeite auch 5-6 tage die Woche Vollzeit, und trotzdem habe ich 3 80er mit 5600-6300 GS, mein Main hat an die 8k Erfolgspunkte und 28 Titel und ich spiele grad mal knapp ne Jahr, nur die Leutz die zu hohl sind um effektiv zu zocken oder das Game insgesamt überhaupt mal richtig zu raffen brauchen für jeden Mist Ewigkeiten! nix gegen dich aber musste mal gesagt werden



Genau so schaut es aus! Man kann schon in einer Stunde WoW am Tag viel erreichen im mom, wenn man jeden Tag seine daylies macht, hat man schon bald 7 oder 8 Titel.
Gibt ja welche, die gimpen 8h am Tag in Dala rum und tun nix, und es gibt welche die nutzen diese Zeit effektiv (jetzt nicht 8h, 1-2h vllt)
MfG


----------



## Nephestus (29. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard 
Deathwing

und..

siehe Signatur..


----------



## Redday (29. Oktober 2010)

also dieses jahr wird das wohl ganz klar und zu recht: GEARSCORE


----------



## Atak (29. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar: Gearcheck!


----------



## Shrayer (29. Oktober 2010)

Schließe mich den Gearscoreleuten an


----------



## Braamséry (29. Oktober 2010)

Immernoch und für immer "Casualisierung", weil Blizzard durch die Casualisierung Wotlk in den Abgrund geworfen hat und Begriffe wie "Gearscore" etc erst so hat entstehen lassen.


----------



## Redday (29. Oktober 2010)

Satyra schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Platz 3 geht an anal! Ich weiß nicht ob das überall so schlimm ist aber jeder der den Handelschannel von Dethecus kennt, weiß was ich meine. Stundenlang posten kleine Kinder alle möglichen Klassenfertigkeiten und setzen das Wort anal davor. Und das finden die witzig! Ok vielleicht macht es sie auch irgendwie an, ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich finds einfach nur super nervig genau wie Chuck Norris Sprüche und Deine Mutter Witze...[/font]



nein, das ist leider nicht nur bei euch so.
kein abend ohne dass jemand glaubt, er hätte grad als erster diesen "witz" erfunden.
ich führs auf pubertäre gehirne zurück, die den armen besitzern vorgaukeln, das wäre lustig.
gekicher als zeichen sexueller unsicherheit.
in ein paar jahren ist es den betroffenen peinlich. nur so lange möchte ich nicht warten 

ich hab meine konsequenzen gezogen und den /2 abgedreht, nachdem meine ignore-liste länger wurde als der gesamte wow-code.


----------



## Najsh (29. Oktober 2010)

1. "EY LOL [insert recount crit here]"
2. l2p
3. clearrun (von random Gruppen)
4. Movementkrüppel, faceroller, oä
5. Rouge
6. 90% aller DK & Hunter-Namen ala Lêgôlâs, AhrtasdaethkillOr, Deathknite, usw
7. ogog 
8. Ey heal ?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9. EQ-Check Dala Mitte (RL frisch 80er)
10. "EY - wann gehts entlich lohs ???" (von grün/blau, ungesockleten Spongebobs die sich bei weeklys mitziehen lassen)


----------



## Cathan (29. Oktober 2010)

Atak schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Gearcheck!


Einfach frisch 80er inviten wäre auch nicht das wahre.
Faire Gearchecks/GS-Anforderungen und es gäbe keine Beschwerden zu dem Thema.


----------



## Cazor (29. Oktober 2010)

heil prister und kriger tank 

/wave me


----------



## ChaosX (29. Oktober 2010)

meine stimme geht an gearscore


----------



## Leuren (29. Oktober 2010)

Mal ehrlich wer hat Gearscore nicht installiert der geschrieben hat "Gearscore"^^ ich bin auch kein Freund von dem Addon aber sonst hat man nicht so viele möglichkeiten jemand zu beurteilen. DPS mag keiner, Gearscore mag keiner, und Erfolge haben sie alle aufnem andern Char.


----------



## Þunraz (29. Oktober 2010)

#1 selbstverständlich: GearScore!

GearScore ist ein mieses Add-On. Es berücksichtigt nicht die Skillung,Sockel und Verzauberung.

Spielercharackter und Spielstärke sind nicht an einer Punktzahl fest zu halten.

Sätze wie Equipcheck Dalamitte ab 5,8gs o.ä. sind einfach ein Unding.


----------



## Kelus (29. Oktober 2010)

grrrrr.......jetzt hab ich mich extra registriert, nur um hier mal was zu schreiben...
absolutes Unwort ist, unangefochten an der Spitze der sinnlosesten Wörter, die jemals in diesem Spiel aufgetaucht sind:
GEARSCORE
niemand richtet sich mehr nachdem, wie sehr ein Spieler seine Klasse und seine eigene Rotation beherrscht sondern jeder geht nach einem, von einem ADDON geschaffenen Wert, der nix über die Spielweise desjenigen aussagt der mit dem Char rumläuft.
Beispiel:
icc 10er (vor 4.0.1)
2 heiler1x Priester (GEARSCORE 6,4k) HPS (laut "penismeter") 3,1k
1x BAUM (GEARSCOR 4,7k) 	HPS (laut "penismeter") 3,8k
Allein wegen diesem FAIL ist GEARSCORE das Unwort des Jahres, WEIL ES NAHEZU NIX AUSSAGT !!!!
*auskotzmodus aus*

mfg

Kelus


----------



## Cathan (29. Oktober 2010)

Kelus schrieb:


> FAIL ist GEARSCORE das Unwort des Jahres, WEIL ES NAHEZU NIX AUSSAGT !!!!



Und nach wann sollte man bei random raids dann beurteilen?


----------



## Kleina Jäga (29. Oktober 2010)

gearscore ganz schlimm, aber ist der Ersatz für dps( was meiner Meinung nach mehr aussagt( z.b. schlechtes eq macht mehr schaden als gutes eq weil der net spielen kann......))


----------



## Knallkörper (29. Oktober 2010)

Kelus schrieb:


> grrrrr.......jetzt hab ich mich extra registriert, nur um hier mal was zu schreiben...
> absolutes Unwort ist, unangefochten an der Spitze der sinnlosesten Wörter, die jemals in diesem Spiel aufgetaucht sind:
> GEARSCORE
> niemand richtet sich mehr nachdem, wie sehr ein Spieler seine Klasse und seine eigene Rotation beherrscht sondern jeder geht nach einem, von einem ADDON geschaffenen Wert, der nix über die Spielweise desjenigen aussagt der mit dem Char rumläuft.
> ...




vielleicht, aber auch nur VIELLEICHT weil es ein Diszi war?!


----------



## Malzbier09 (29. Oktober 2010)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder lassen sich die Vorschläge in 3 Kategorien unterteilen?
1. Mimimi ich werd nirgentwo mitgenommen 
2. Mimimi die bösen Leute wollen sich nicht so lang in langweiligen Instanzen rumärgern
3. Mimimi Denglish ist doof

Nicht das ich etwas gegen Leute  hab die nicht so lang spielen oder sogar selbst unsinnige Addons wie Gearscore benutze bzw überall englische Wörter einbaue, nein ich will nur meinen Postcounter erhöhen. ;D
Nein mal im Ernst warum sollte man sich über Gearscore so aufregen, das interessiert sowieso nur sehr schlechte Spieler und es ist ein "vernünftiges Wort". Außerdem wer kann es jemandem verübeln ,dass er schnell durch eine Instanz will.


----------



## GPG (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht, alle sagen Gearscore....

1. Jeder kann selber einen Raid aufmachen!
2. Sucht euch ne Gilde wenn Ihr Raidtermine einhalten könnt.

Ich bin selber mehr der Randomspieler, weil ich erst Abends spielen kann, 22-24 Uhr und die meisten Gilden da schon lange unterwegs sind.
Also kenn ich das Problem wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird. Aber man sollte sich auch mal in die Raidleiter-Rolle versetzen.

Du hast 4-5 Stunden Zeit für nen Raid und dabei soll auch nen bisschen was passieren. Und nicht nur Bosserklärungen und Versuche. 
Abgesehen davon hat Blizz selber das GS System für die 3 neuen Instanzen eingeführt und es hat sich halbwegs bewährt.
Für HDR hätten Sie das Limit ruhig noch ein wenig höher ansetzen können.

Also man kann das System nicht komplett schlecht machen. So wie ein vorheriger Post es schon beschrieb, es ist halt wie man es einsetzt.
An alle die es nicht wissen mit 5,3k gs kann man auch 7-10k dps, je nach Boss, fahren. Das reicht für die meisten HC's in ICC.


----------



## worldscorpio (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Unwort des Jahres?

GEARSCORE ist absoluter favorit ja, ....aber für mich das ganz klare Un-wort bzw Un-ding in Wotlk ist ganz klar

dungeonfinder

Warum? Nie, never ever, gab es in der Geschichte von World of Warcraft etwas besseres um Gilden und damit die community ganzer server zu zerstören.
Deine Gilde ist zu schwach oder zu klein um eine heroische instnz zu gehen ? Kein Problem benutze einfach den "Dungeonfinder" und du bekommst, mit etwas wartezeit vielleicht wenn du kein tank bist, auf jeden fall eine gruppe.

Danke Blizzard für ein Tool, das unteranderem auch noch die unart des "dmg ohne rücksicht auf verluste" gefördert hat.
Danke Blizzard für ein Tool, mit dem jeder Kopfamputierte sich ohne probleme pre raid- items "erfarmen" konnte ohne seinen char zu beherrschen.
Danke Blizzard für ein Tool, mit dem das Spiel den bach runterging. (und geht)

oh und by the way: danke blizzard das du endlich erbarmen hast und diese unendlich schlechte und anspruchlose erweiterung zu ende gehen lässt.
dafür wirklich danke......


----------



## Daddelprinz (29. Oktober 2010)

ich hätte ne umfrage draus gemacht.

"gearscore"


----------



## Kovacs (29. Oktober 2010)

Unwort: "...Wörter und Formulierungen aus der öffentlichen Sprache, die sachlich grob unangemessen sind und möglicherweise sogar die Menschenwürde verletzen."

natürlich ist Gearscore ein normales Wort. 

Die Kritiker dieses addons haben natürlich auch vor diesem Quatsch Spieler hinsichtlich der Raidtauglichkeit "untersucht". Heute wird ein Spieler auf diese Zahl reduziert und man muss ohnehin einen Blick auf sein equip, seine Skillung und seine Sockelung werfen, um nicht böse Überraschungen zu erleben. Also ist GS unnütz und es hat noch mehr das "schnellschnell" und das Desinteresse an der Person hinter dem Char gefördert. Und natürlich gibt es viele Leute die dieses Addon nicht installiert haben und denoch einen gs von über 6000 haben. Was will man zB mit gs, wenn nur gildenintern geraidet wird? Um den "GS-Kasper" des Monats zu wählen?

Damit ist Gearscore zurecht der aussichtsreichste Kandidat für das (WoW-)Unwort des Jahres


----------



## Tounho (29. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Das Unwort des Jahres?
> 
> GEARSCORE ist absoluter favorit ja, ....aber für mich das ganz klare Un-wort bzw Un-ding in Wotlk ist ganz klar
> 
> ...




Ja, Malthes diabolisches Meisterwerk


----------



## Kelus (29. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Und nach wann sollte man bei random raids dann beurteilen?



bei random raids gibt es nicht viel zu beurteilen (früher gings doch auch), entweder macht man sie, oder man raidet gildenintern. ich kann ja verstehen, das manche niemanden mitnehmen wollen, weil er noch nichts kennt, einfach weils dann noch mehr zeit kostet, aber lieber vor jedem boss 5min halt machen zum erklären , statt nach dem dritten wipe dem heiler erklären zu müssen, welche zauber sind gut, wann benutze ich welchen zauber....., da kann er auch nen "an dieser stelle steht das wort was ich nicht mag" von 6,5k haben und ist niemandem eine hilfe.


----------



## hexxhexx (29. Oktober 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Ich mag...
> 
> *gogo*
> 
> am liebsten



"gogogo" kann aber auch ulkig sein und einen drolligen kommenar meinerseits provozieren, wenn der rufende den titel "XYZ, der Geduldige" trägt.


----------



## Skyliner23 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle gegen Gearscore habt, klar es ist total bescheuert nach dem GS leute zu beurteilen, aber es ist schon ne hilfe wenn ich nur mal einen schnellen überblick haben will. es ist nunmal so das man in icc10hm (nur ein beispiel) mit nem GS von 3,5 und alles blauem equip einfach nichts veloren hat ohne das andere fehlenden Schade/Heilung ausgleichen müssten. ich bin nicht der meinung das solche spieler schlecht sind aber wenn ich jemand sehe der so nen GS hat ist mein erster gedanke, "frischer 80er oder twink" , und ich bin einfach mal der meinung das kaum jemand seine klasse hervoragend beherscht wenn er eben erst 80 geworden ist. Lustig find ich die ganze angelegenheit wenn leute dann spieler mit einem GS von 5700 suchen aber selber nichtmal in die nähe dieses wertes kommen, das zeugt für mich einfach nur von dumm- und dreistheit. Außerdem, jemand der eine wirklich gute Random Gruppe zusammenstellen will achtet nicht nur auf GS sonder auch Equip zusammenstellung und vorhandene Erfolge, alles andere ist nicht ernst gemeint. Würde Gearscore in die auswertung des GS noch Skillung, Sockelung, VZ und Erfolge einbeziehen wär es das beste addon aller zeiten aber dann würde der großteil der WoW gemeinde wohl vollständig verblöden xD

Naja zurück zum thema, das absolute unwort des jahres ist für mich "locked" kp in den letzten paar monaten hat das echt überhand genommen bei uns aufm server ^^

mfg
Viktor


----------



## Kabooom254 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie die meisten :

GS oder Gearscore


----------



## ChaosX (29. Oktober 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich wer hat Gearscore nicht installiert der geschrieben hat "Gearscore"^^ ich bin auch kein Freund von dem Addon aber sonst hat man nicht so viele möglichkeiten jemand zu beurteilen. DPS mag keiner, Gearscore mag keiner, und Erfolge haben sie alle aufnem andern Char.



Ich habe kein Gearscore drauf ich beurteile die leute in dem ich mir selber die ausrüstung angucke. gs hat noch nie was ausgesagt.
es ist nur eine hilfe für raidleiter die keinen plan haben wo sie drauf achten müssen.


----------



## Kultig (29. Oktober 2010)

Unworte des Jahres:

- *Pro-Gamer* (97% von denen, die sich für einen solchen halten, haben nichtmal den endcontent geschafft, machen aber trotzdem auf dicke hose, stehen aber eigentlich nur 24/7 in dala rum)

- *Mimimi* (fast jede antwort auf einen thread fängt im forum so an. allerdings folgt dann meist nur geistiger dünnschiss im anschluss... meist von kids verwendet (die nichtmal wissen wo das wort herkommt), sieht man an den rechtschreibfehlern)




Wort des Jahres

ganz klar *Casual* - Die Spielergruppe, auf die am meisten eingeprügelt wird. die meisten raffens eigentlich nichtmal, das von 12 Mio spielern, 10 Mio casuals sind und gerade diese das spiel am laufen halten)


----------



## LoveThisGame (30. Oktober 2010)

kann dem nur zustimmen das die unzufriedenheit mit gs, dps und equipcheck nur daher kommt das die leute entweder schlichtweg keine ahnung davon haben das ein gewisses ausrüstungsniveau nunmal pflicht für ein raid ist oder eben auf der anderen seite weil es 200er epic idioten gibt die sich einen raid zusammenbauen der sie selbst mitzieht mit dann natürlich maßlos übertriebenen forderungen an das equipniveau des übrigen raids und der gleichen.

prinzipiell kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden das bei "lfm icc equipcheck dala mitte ab gs x,x" skillung, avs, sockel,  vz usw genau unter die lupe genommen werden muß in der regel trotz absolut rundum tauglichen chars bei random raids immer einige minuten betrachten über mich ergehen lassen hatte ne zeitlang eine 25er icc stammgruppe wenn wer ausgefallen is hat man im /2er ersatz gesucht und sich die kandidaten genau angeschaut vorschläge im ts eben im arsenal statt in dala mitte auch viele random raidleiter sind nach einer ähnlichen mechanik vorgegangen. daher würde ich nicht sagen das man auf eine zahl reduziert wird den int gesockelten def warri wird wohl nur ´jemand mitnehmen der selbst keinen blassen schimmer von raidaufbau hat, womit wir wieder bei fehlerhaften spielern wären nicht bei einem fehlerhaften addon !!!

in meiner gilde gabs den icc content über nur 10er nh hatten einen gildeninternen entry gs von 4,8k was in etwa T9 plus 232er hero gear plus 1-2 gecraftete 245er items entspricht meist hatten die leute aber schon 1-2 251er teile beim ersten run in dem sie dabei waren sei es mit twinks oder eben neulinge und hatten somit schon um 5,0k.

will damit einfach nur sagen wenn man keine übertrieben forderungen stellt weil man unrealistische ziele verfolgt (clearrun mit randoms usw) ist gearscore eine wohltat, da es in einer vierstelligen zahl den equipstand des potentiellen raidmembers wiedergibt und eine schnelle erste aussortierung ungeeigneter bewerber ermöglicht !!!


----------



## frufoo (30. Oktober 2010)

"wb" ..... 	ich weiß gibt auch schon lange, aber ich finds immer noch doof


----------



## iKazaam (30. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> Das Unwort des Jahres?
> 
> GEARSCORE ist absoluter favorit ja, ....aber für mich das ganz klare Un-wort bzw Un-ding in Wotlk ist ganz klar
> 
> ...




Wo zerstört sowas ne Gilde? Wenn deine Gilde nur 3 Leute hat haste Pech gehabt
Wenn deine Gilde mehr als 3 Leute hat, die aber alle nur lvl 30 sind haste auch Pech gehabt.
Wir nutzen den mit unserer Gilde ständig...Zerstört hat's uns bis jetzt noch nicht.
Gruppenaktivität...schonmal was davon gehört?
Ich würde mal wissen wollen wie das Gilden und somit auch die Community zerstören soll?


----------

